# Interview Offers from NYU or Columbia yet? (1 Viewer)



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## ernesto (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi-

I just joined this website, so I don't know about any of the other members, but I applied to the graduate film production program at NYU and haven't heard anything about an interview yet. From reading some of the posts from last year I think they started contacting candidates in early Feb (for interviews in mid Feb to early March)- so, yeah, I'm scared and wondering too. 
Wish you the best of luck though, calliergrl,


----------



## Glenn Jason (Feb 7, 2008)

Likewise, I haven't heard anything yet. I'll be sure to post if I do. Good luck all!!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Good luck!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 8, 2008)

I called NYU today. They said that letters should be coming out for interviews early next week. We could recieve phone calls as well.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 8, 2008)

We "could" receive phone calls...

does that mean that not everyone who got an interview will get called?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes. I think so. The lady I spoke to said that they usually send letters too.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 9, 2008)

Spoke to the people at NYU yesterday.  They are going to begin calling people on Monday for interviews, and will do so for the next two weeks after that.

I believe everyone who receives an interview will get a phone call.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah. NYU calls and sends letters too.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 11, 2008)

I called NYU myself this morning. They are still working on their list of potential interviewees, and will begin calling in about a week and a half. I gave my name and received a curt good-bye. Made me feel like I was to expect doom.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't worry, yaar.
Did you speak to Susan Carvinal? Or some student rep? Hopefully, it was a student rep. They don't know a thing.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 11, 2008)

I believe it was susan, but not sure. They said they were going to transfer me to the coordinator's office. I don't know susan from suzette so hopefully things are cool.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone know what percentage of people get an interview at Columbia or NYU of those that apply. Do they accept 50% of the people that get interviews. Like everyone else on this board I'm pretty nervous about the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 11, 2008)

Susan Carnvial is the woman who send our materials in to. She's apart of the admissions committee. I guess, she would be the coordinator of the film admissions programs. Perhaps, a bunch of people have been calling her and she may be a little irritated.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 11, 2008)

Also, I was told that actual interviews begin 2 weeks from today and go on thru March.  Phone calls should be happening this and next week. But then again, they've telling us different stories.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 11, 2008)

Luke 
About 100 people get interviews and they accept 30 of them for the final class.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 11, 2008)

Calliegrl,

thanks for the reply, and good luck. I assume your west coast based on the name. I'm east coast, so it should be interesting to see when and if they contact us. I will definitely stay on this board and post updates. I just hope I have updates to post.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 11, 2008)

oops, just noticed it said you were in Washington


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah dude.
I'm east coast. Maybe they'll contact the west coast ppl first or vice versa. I dunno...but I hope everything works out.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 11, 2008)

100? I mean I know some of the ridiculous numbers quotes as to how many apps they actually receive (800, 450, etc.), but I really wonder what percentage 100 is?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I just called Columbia about something with my application, and because I was already on the line asked when we would hear about interviews. They said that some people will get admitted WITHOUT interviews, and those who will be doing interviews will be contacted for them in mid to late March, so Columbia looks like it'll be a later admissions process than NYU, more like UCLA from the timeline I've heard.


----------



## ernesto (Feb 11, 2008)

wannabe2- i'm not sure which numbers are the most accurate, and i guess the number of applications nyu receives probably varies widely every year, but i heard or read somewhere that they receive more than 1000 apps every year, which makes 100 a slim, dim 10%...

I'm also stressing out about whether my portfolio and application was good enough to pique their interest and make them want to interview me...and I'd love to go to NYU but as I pull my hair out waiting for the call I keep reminding myself also that going to film school is not the only way of becoming a good filmmaker...


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that they received around 700 applicants. Also that they accept roughly 50-65 students. I would imagine from those numbers, they interview about 100 people.

I have a feeling that the people who do get called for an interview have a very good chance of at least getting waitlisted. Then there's also a very good chance of getting accepted after the waitlist, as most people probably applied to several film schools and not all of them will choose NYU. 

Ive been stressing too and losing sleep. 
Man February came quick, but this wait seems like forever.


----------



## FarhanAli (Feb 11, 2008)

> that they received around 700 applicants. Also that they accept roughly 50-65 students. I would imagine from those numbers, they interview about 100 people.
> 
> I have a feeling that the people who do get called for an interview have a very good chance of at least getting waitlisted. Then there's also a very good chance of getting accepted after the waitlist, as most people probably applied to several film schools and not all of them will choose NYU.
> 
> Ive been stressing



Honestly I don't know when I should expect a call either as I don't know where they consider me to be from. I go to school in the South but live in the Southwest. I've given them my home address, but they know I go to school in Atlanta. 

I think people earlier said that they're interviewing the East coast only right now, so I guess that doesn't really include me, but man waiting is tough. I've only heard back from one school thus far. The wait is killer!


----------



## FarhanAli (Feb 11, 2008)

I think 100 inerviews is a pretty safe number. A lady from admissions (I'm blanking on her name) came to my school in December to recruit students. She gave me a booklet and on it I believe it said that they admit about 35 students into the screenwriting program. If I remember correctly 35 was the largest number and was tied with one other concentration. I couldn't imagine them interviewing more than 200 students. Also, I believe she said that last year they got about 1000 applicants for directing


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 12, 2008)

> Ive been stressing too and losing sleep.
> Man February came quick, but this wait seems like forever.



I hope you feel better soon. You shouldn't be so stressed out about this, man.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 12, 2008)

Is anyone gonna give them a call today?


----------



## ediebeale (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess we'll be hearing anytime from now till the end of the month potentially & it looks like interviews are the last week of February or the 1st week in March. Yipes. Goin crazy over here.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd be interested to know what everyone on this thread was thinking in terms of deciding between NYU or Columbia. If you were to get into both (incredible scenario) which one would you choose, and why.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 12, 2008)

I only applied to NYU, and 3 other schools. Personally, I'd be jazzed to even get an interview at NYU. I have no experience, and my porfolio submission was something I threw together with my DV camera. Given some of the other's I read about in here, I'm a little intimidated by the whole competition thing. So, to make a short story long, I'm cautiously optimistic that I won't get in anywhere. Whaahhhh (cried in "I Love Lucy Voice").


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2008)

wannabe2,

Experience isn't everything. I really believe that if you have something on your application (a writing sample, a short film etc.) that catches the eye of one person on the committee, an interview is possible. I feel like most of these schools value the "empty slate" just as much, if not more than the "full slate". Best of luck.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Luck to you too. It's kind of a tense process. I mean when you hear that NYU gets approximately 1000 applications, one naturally has doubts. But, good luck!


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 12, 2008)

All:

I called again just to soothe my anxiety. 
1. Calls should begin within a few days (that's all they could say).
2. They will be phoning people directly. 

Hope that helps, I'll think positive thoughts for all of you.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2008)

If anyone does get a call, will you post on the thread please. I guess it would almost be better to know that I didn't get a call then to hold out false hope for three weeks.


----------



## ernesto (Feb 12, 2008)

"Experience isn't everything. I really believe that if you have something on your application (a writing sample, a short film etc.) that catches the eye of one person on the committee..."

yeah- and not that this actually might mean anything to any of us, or maybe it will, but there's that rumour about Jim Jarmusch getting into NYU not because of his film submission (he didn't have one apparently) but because he wrote an amazing essay on film and because he submitted some really good photographs or something like that...i think the fact that they still give you the option of submitting photographs says a lot about hte fact that film experience is not really what they look for in an applicant...they probably want to see how good of a "visual storyteller" you are or you promise to be...based on whatever samples you sent them...but, who knows, that's what the website says  

although i have to say that i've personally seen lots of really interesting short films shot with ****ty cameras, bad lighting, zero production value, etc...and others in which they clearly used professional DP's, light sets...and, hold your breath... tripods!... and that would bore anyone to tears...

buena suerte a todos!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2008)

Ernesto,

I have to agree with you. I think the most telling part about the NYU application is the treatment of the 5 minute silent film. No dialogue, no music, no voice-over; just pure visual storytelling. I just hope mine was fairly good


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 12, 2008)

See, that one was really hard. Does anyone care to share how they approached that one?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 12, 2008)

i was just called 5 minutes ago for an interview with the nyu grad program


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2008)

Sure,

 I thought the hardest part of that one was finding a good perspective to write from. I ended up writing what sounded like 3rd person omnicient. For example: "A man walks into his office building hugging his briefcase close to his chest."

It's difficult to describe but mine was about a man and his laptop, juxtaposed with a boy and his teddybear. Kind of a cute comparison between laptops and teddybears and how they occupy the same niche in their repsective owners lives.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 12, 2008)

That sounds very interesting!!! 

And good luck on the interview Filmfan


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't know if they told you, but when is your interview? Just a ballpark, no need to get too personal in here, 2 weeks, 1 week


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats filmfan,

I'm very jealous but you should feel awesome. Did they call you at home, cell phone, email? Did you get a letter as well?

and thanks for the kind words wannabe2


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 12, 2008)

hey wannabe and luke,

i have an interview with afi within the same week so i requested it be on march 3rd.

they called me on my cell phone.

very nice people across the board.  i wish you all the best of luck.  also, i was told there are 100 other candidates that are being called as well so you all should get interviews soon.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2008)

well, if it's even possible my heart is racing faster than it was before and I'm now sweating through my work clothes. 
I'm about to have a nervous breakdown


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 12, 2008)

I know what you mean, as soon as I saw that posting I was thinking, does FilmFan's name begin with an A, and can they get to R in one day? 

Let's hope.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2008)

hahaha...that's exactly what I thought : "can they get to T in one day". I guess that could be good if you're an R and I'm a T. Let's hope


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 12, 2008)

haha my last name is near the middle of the alphabet, once again, good luck


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Was meditating that I got a call from 212 area code, and then my cell rang. First was 212!!

Telemarkerter.


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 12, 2008)

All this talk of interviews is even making me nervous...and I only applied to USC and UCLA.


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if NYU does interviews for the Dramatic Writing program?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dang FF,
You're so lucky. I would kill for them to call me. How much experience do you have? What about your submissions? I hope you don't mind me asking. I have no experience, I borrowed my friend's camera to shoot my movie. Good luck to you, seriously.
And my birthday is today. Getting a phone would have been awesome. But hopefully things will work out.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> Was meditating that I got a call from 212 area code, and then my cell rang. First was 212!!
> 
> Telemarkerter.



THE SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME THIS MORNING! 213 Area code...


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 12, 2008)

i was praying the call would be from fsu, but it is great news either way.

calliegrl,

dont worry.  i was a lot of experience, but that should not matter.  i didnt even get my bachelors in motion picture and i am 20.

they just want to see ambition and storytelling.  during my undergrad admissions process i was passed over for students who had no experience and later dropped out.

this is why people go to school.  its all about potential.

i wish you the best, calliegrl, i have a lot of family in the dc area as well.

best,

andy


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot and congrats!
Hopefully we might be classmates!


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Feb 12, 2008)

So, this is for the graduate program ?


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 13, 2008)

NYU interview calls were part of my nightmares last night. Has anyone heard anything today?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 13, 2008)

So far, FLFilmFan got a interview phone call from NYU. 
He's sooooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky. I'm dying now!


----------



## ernesto (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats FilmFan!!! ANd best of luck with your interview! 

I was wondering if you would mind telling us a little about what you submitted in your visual portfolio- film or stills...if you submitted film pieces, did you submit only one piece or more than one...what kinds of pieces...

just curious...

best of luck once again and heartfelt congratulations...


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 13, 2008)

calliegirl- I know exactly how you feel. Work is a complete waste today and my hand is glued to my cell. FLFilmFan, any more info you could give on your app as well as the phone call would be appreciated (like ernesto said). I realize I sound like worried 10 year old.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 13, 2008)

Luke. My cell rang and I jumped. But sadly, it was my friend. I'm looking at my cell while at work. I really want to go to NYU more than anything in the world. I really want to get in.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 13, 2008)

NYU is my first choice too. I took a couple of classes there two summers ago as an undergrad and absolutely fell in love with the school and area. I was taking a cinematography class from this guy named Tom Mangravite (an old hard-ass of a cinematographer who did more yelling than anything, but it was incredible). I've also been gtting calls from friends and find myself angry at everyone


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 13, 2008)

Luke, getting calls from friends who applied and are getting interviews? Or just calls from friends and you're ticked that it isn't NYU. 

Calliegirl and Luke, also remember (unless they were blowing smoke) the person I spoke with said they would be calling over the next week. It's only been one day. But to be fair, I'm really anxious too. I mean, I don't even think I could afford it, but I would just love to be called for an interview. I want to be accepted yes, but like they say on the Oscars "It's an honor to be nominated". But, cynical as I am, I always think that's such a load!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 13, 2008)

wannabe, I've been getting calls from friend who did not apply to film school, I've just been so anxious about phone calls. And I definitely can't afford NYU but I think that if I got in I might say goodbye to a kidney in order to go. How long do you think it would take to make 100 phone calls?


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 13, 2008)

hmmm, selling body parts for film school? NOW WHY DIDN'T I USE THAT AS MY ONE PAGE MOVIE IDEA? 

I don't know how they're going about it,their process, etc. I hope that they weren't just blowing smoke, gives me hope.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 13, 2008)

It's just that FLFilmFan got a phone call already. I'm really scared. I want this to be over already. I was okay before, but now I feel sick.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 13, 2008)

100% sick to my stomach. Also, I don't personally know anyone else who applied to NYU film school so FLfilmFan is the only person I've heard of who has received a phone call. Being in the dark is terrible and being in the dark right next to someone in the light is worse. I think I'd feel better about the rest of my applications of NYU gave me an interview. This waiting game is making me seriously second guess. Although it is nice talking to people who are in the same boat.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 13, 2008)

FLFilmFan,
Are have you graduated from college or are you a senior?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 13, 2008)

I think they notify people based on the other schools they applied to (deadline purposes).  Not sure though.  I haven't heard anything either.


----------



## cabezon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Bandar, have you been notified from any of your schools? Has anyone been notified?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm still waiting to hear something back from AFI for directing.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 13, 2008)

Just spoke with AFI... 

They haven't chosen any of the Directing candidates for interviews yet (West Coast).  

This is goign to be a long wait...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope we all get calls....


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 13, 2008)

bandar,

Do you know if they have already called east coast directing candidates at AFI.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 13, 2008)

Luke,

From what I heard, they have begun notifying people for East Coast directing, but are not yet finished.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 13, 2008)

luke and calliegrl,

dont fret.  i take it that your location also has a lot to do with it because i am so far away that it would be more difficult for me to get all the way to new york than you would from boston and dc.

good luck


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 13, 2008)

bandar and flfilm fan,

thank you for the encouraging words. While I can't say that I won't still be flipping out I do feel better. thank you


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 13, 2008)

haha, it seems like high school all over again


----------



## tanuki (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

just thought I'd share my anxiety with you guys, if you care to read my story!

I've really wanted to get into Tisch Asia's Film Production Program this year, and went berserk trying to get all the materials ready in time for application. I managed to pull it off and sent my creative portfolio off to NY, and by stroke of pure luck (or divine intervention) it managed to reach before the deadline.

At the same time when the package was enroute to NY I was completing my online application, paid the 60USD and thought everything was set.

All of a sudden, last saturday, the Tisch online website sends me an email saying I've paid for my application but have yet to submit, 10 DAYS AFTER THE DEADLINE for Tisch Asia.

My heart dropped.

At first I really thought that I didn't submit, thinking I made the honest mistake of assuming that paying for the application means submitting it. 

I sent an email to the people over at Tisch to tell of my predicament and the liaison has forwarded my message to the Tisch Asia Admissions board. Its been 3.5 days since.

But now after cooling off and thinking about it, I seem to remember filling in my signature and date and all, which means I did submit, or does it?

In any case, whether its a mistake on my part or the website, my general feeling since the email has been frantic nausea; as the minutes tick by I get the increasing feeling I have lost one whole year by failing to click "Submit". (assuming I would get in) Or did I?

Thanks for reading, it helps relieve the "frantic" part of how I feel.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 13, 2008)

The admissions process is extremely grueling and I hate thinking about all the work that I did in making an application.

Each application seems like it is geared to a student that plans on applying to just that one school.  However, when you are like me and are applying to 4 it is such a mind draining thing to do.

I even passed on UCLA and USC because their deadlines were early and I was not in the mood to go through that.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else. But these financial aid emails from Columbia are starting to drive me crazy. Especially considering that not getting an interiew with the school does not neccesarily mean that you don't have a shot at getting in. I think I'm ready for all of this to be over.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## ernesto (Feb 14, 2008)

Tanuki,

I don't know if this may help or not- but in the Tisch application website you have an option to check on the status of your application- i.e. whether or not you actually submitted it. If you have submitted your app, once you log on to check (you can still log in now, btw, even if the deadline has already passed your app is still in the system) the first page should have an icon on the right telling you what the status of your app is.

I had the same problem as you- submitted the electronic signature and all and thought I was set and then got an email saying i was not- it turns out I hadn't completed the last step, which comes after the electronic signature page, and which is simply pressing the submit button.

Don't know if this helps, but hope this gets resolved for you soon, 

e.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 14, 2008)

Anybody else get any interviews from NYU?


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 14, 2008)

not me


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes I got an interview!!!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats CG!

But, I must admit, I'm beginning to feel sick now.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 14, 2008)

Cg,

That's amazing...congrats. and I agree with Calliegirl. I'm sick, and I'm ready for this to be over. Best of luck calliegirl. Let me know if you hear anything.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

Of course. 
I called NYU today. They calling ppl for interviews on Tuesday. The calls will go on from this week until next. If you don't get a call, you don't get in.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you mean that they will be calling people until next tuesday of next week?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

No...
They started calling on Tuesday (the 12th and my birthday) and they will be calling until the end of next week. I hope I cleared everything up with you.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes you did. Thanks a ton for the info


----------



## tanuki (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Ernesto,

Thanks; I really appreciate your comments as I wonder if I'm already out of the running.

I'd already checked the website when I first got the email from them; it said (and still says) "Not Submitted", which I gather from your post means my fate is kinda sealed. Now that the deadline has passed I can't submit anyway; they don't offer the option "MFA Film Production" anymore.

Can't believe I might really have lost a year just for not clicking "Submit". Wow.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wonder if copenhagen girl is fare away from NYC? If so, that's still a good sign is FilmFan said they probably called him so he had enough time to make travel arrangements, etc.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't even want to call anymore...


----------



## OddLotWY (Feb 14, 2008)

Is this only for directing?  Or does this include all applicants in the Tisch School?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

Directing.


----------



## ernesto (Feb 14, 2008)

congrats to those that got interviews!! 

and to those of us that haven't let's not loose hope yet guys, there's still a few days...if this were a bar in the real world and not an internet site i'd buy everyone a round 

calligrl thanks for keeping us posted...


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

yes I am a bit far away, I live in Copenhagen, Denmark (Northern Europe) I did not get a phone call but an email. I know how you all feel - this is the third year I try to get in...!
Does anyone know what to expect for the interview? (I applied to NYU film production - directing)


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I'm thinking we all get interviews, then we all get in, and then I'll buy a round for everyone. Hey, a little positie thinking never hurt.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 14, 2008)

It seems so... still itÂ´s an interview, I didnÂ´t get in... yet...
Does anyone know how many they invite for an interview?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well,
I called and talked to Ms. Susan Carvinal for about 15 mintues. She was so nice. Basically, she said they are making calls and sending emails while still trying to finalize the 100 spots (for interviews). She said that porfolios are the most important, then grades. Suddenly, I broke down crying. My grades have slipped down while in school due to various distressing reasons. I opted not to discuss the issue in my application since I didn't want them to think I was making excuses. She said that it's best to lay everything on the table. So the more information that you can give to them, the better. She also said that ppl always apply over again and again and they finally get in. I think they want to know how badly you want to be a part of their program. You have to be hungry. I didn't mean to cry when speaking to her, but I wanted to go to NYU since I was 12. I've  never wanted anything so much. I will definitely apply again if I don't get in, but this experience has taken a lot on enegry from me. It's like applying to undergrad all over again.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 14, 2008)

Calliegirl,

You are great for calling and getting that information. I too have spoken to Susan Carnival in the past, and she does seem ot be really nice. 
I know exactly how you feel about the whole grades thing. I went to a good college undergrad, but my grades were not the greatest in the world due to committments, and other issues. From everyone I've spoken too, there are two major things that matter the most in you application: Your ability to tell a story, and your passion for the craft. While I can't vouch for your storytelling ability, you seem to have passion for the craft in spades. Best of luck.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Luke.
I feel better now. The cry destressed me out.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 14, 2008)

It's not the end of the world if you don't get accepted.  

Work on your portfolio and apply again next year.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 14, 2008)

So calliegirl, I'm just interested in what you might have sent for portfolio? And everyone else who applied. Me, I have little background which I've shared, I just through a short together, and hoped for the best. It was a story, of sorts. All I used was my own DV, and did what I could with Final Cut. I do hope that's enough to at least get an interview. I'd give anything to get in, mind you, but let's face it, they are arguably the best in my opinion, but to get even an interview. That would be the best thing that's happened to me in a long time. 

Good luck to all, I mean it.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 14, 2008)

I just got a phone call from AFI! I got an interview for Directing!

It's going to be the 22nd of February...

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats Bandar!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude, I made a film about a black girl who likes Bollywood and friends who make her life a living hell for it. It's about self discovery and self expression through a unique way. I used my friend's camera and her uncle edited for me. I wrote, directed and produced the film.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds like powerful subject matter. I can certainly see why that would be eye catching to the admissions board. Good luck! And good luck to Bander too.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just want us to get interviews.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 14, 2008)

> She said that porfolios are the most important, then grades.



Ugh, I just realized my grades aren't stellar either. I double majored in Film Studies and Biology and while my film gpa is much much higher, my biology courses were...not so good. I should've put something about that in my personal statement, cause I am wondering if they look at the classes you did well in or if that just cut straight to the "cumulative gpa" number.

I am going out of my mind here too and if it's true that they're notifying people that are further away first...I guess my luck is starting to run thin since I am on the west coast and I should technically be in that category.

I keep looking back at how I put together my application and there's so many things I wish I could've changed. I think I am riding on the strength of my portfolio, personal statement and maybe my silent film treatment...everything else is just sub-par.


----------



## blueskeyes (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I have been keeping up with this post for some time and it appears that we are all counting down the days and looking at our cell phones a bit more regularly than we would normally. I just wanted to offer a thought. We all want film school. It certainly appears to be a logical next step for anyone wanting to enter this profession. But as I look back on the whole application process I know that I gave my best, not one regret on my application. Knowing that means that if I don't get in to film school I was meant to reach my dreams another way. There is another way. If you don't get in, go spend some of that tuition money and live life. Film is about telling stories. Get out into the world and experience life and find your story. We all have our own paths. If we focus too much on trying to force destiny's hand, then we might miss the truth offered right before our eyes. I'm the furthest person you will ever meet from a hippie, but just let it happen man... The decisions being made are just not in our hands, we can only control what we do with what is given to us. Best of luck everyone, but let's remember that staring at our cell phone won't make it ring. Go take a walk and enjoy the afternoon breeze without the phone... NYU will leave a message.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 15, 2008)

That is sage advice. Thanks for the perspective.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone hear anything today??


----------



## ernesto (Feb 15, 2008)

agree with blueskeyes-
you know, some people i know, guys with day jobs that shoot their films and write and night or on weekends, laughed heartily at me when i told them i was applying to nyu. they were like that's like 3 years and one hundred thousands bucks, are you crazy? just used that money and time to make a good film, don't be silly.

i respect their perspective, but i still applied to nyu because i think that their grad program is fabulous. i've seen some of the short films that people shoot there (a recent one. "razan", about a young girl who's a suicide bomber is one of my favorites), and they're amazing. not getting an interview is not going to change my opinion abt nyu, or of film school or whatever- i still think that it would be good for me to get some intensive training and some time to grow and develop...but it's so true that going to school is not the only way of "making it" (whatever that means)...


----------



## robertish (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys. I just got smacked in the face this morning with an interview invitation to NYU!! After completely ****ting myself, (and subsequently cleaning that **** up). I did some google searches to find out more about the process and when I could expect to hear back (or know I'm not gonna hear back) from the rest of the schools I applied to (USC UCLA Columbia). NYU is my first choice though. 
I never thought this would happen. Of the four my NYU app was by far the worst. I rushed on some sleepless last minute nights to get finishing touches in. I leterally ran down the street to send out the overnight package on the last day at the last hour. I looked at copies of it two days later after a thorough rest only to see that some of the last minute revisions I'd made had a few grammar and spelling errors. I couldv'e killed myself. Also, I was worried that my video submission was pretty rough. It was a 5 minute animation Ive been working on for some time now, while all the elements of storytelling were there there isnt a soul on the earth who could watch that thing and not know it needed a good 2 more months of tender loving care. But I heard that the Personal Statement was the most important part they consider, and I did feel strong about mine. 
Anyways I hope the best for you guys and I'm feeling lucky as hell that I was spared the anxiety you've been going through the last three days (i didnt realize theyd be writing back to early)good luck good luck good luck good luck!


----------



## robertish (Feb 15, 2008)

wow, i wrote the word ****. 
but the forum bleeps out my **** with a bunch of ****ty asterixs. 
thats some bull****!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats...
Lucky you!


----------



## robertish (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks! 
hey I also talked with ms.carnival for a little when I called back to confirm. she said there would likely be about 110 people called back for interviews. she also said that that group usually gets chopped down to about 38 to 48 people afterwards.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by robertish:
> wow, i wrote the word ****.
> but the forum bleeps out my **** with a bunch of ****ty asterixs.
> thats some bull****!



rofl

You're funny.

And congrats.


----------



## robertish (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah Ms. Carnival is really nice. You're so lucky. I wish I got a call. I dunno... I've wanted to go to NYU for a very long time now.


----------



## robertish (Feb 15, 2008)

she didnt call me though. it was an email and then I called back. theres still a week, according to this forum, before the chance is up. If you care this much I'm sure your application is fantastic.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah homie...i care that much.


----------



## robertish (Feb 15, 2008)

sorry that come off wrong. obviously we all care a whole lot or else we wouldn't be here posting. I wish you the best.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## duders (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by robertish:
> thanks!
> hey I also talked with ms.carnival for a little when I called back to confirm. she said there would likely be about 110 people called back for interviews. she also said that that group usually gets chopped down to about 38 to 48 people afterwards.



I would say that the class is 38 people, max. Every year it's about 38, sometimes it's 36. Whatever the number is, 48 is definitely not going to happen.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 15, 2008)

Probably, he meant that 48 ppl are accepted, but only 36 or so enroll.


----------



## robertish (Feb 16, 2008)

The think the terms Id asked her in were how many people made it "through that final hoop" so, yeah her number did seem high to me, she must just have meant the number of who's accepted, as NYU anticipates about 10 people to defer or chose other schools.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah...next week gonna be crazy. how were your grades, robertish?


----------



## robertish (Feb 16, 2008)

I was an A- B+ student my first year at a university. 
got all as the next year at a community college then transfered in to Cal and held about a 3.3.

I wonder how much NYU considers teaching experience. I know Columbia seemed to have a section just for teaching experience in their app. I assume theyre keeping their eye out for good TA's. I have done a lot of different teaching jobs, some  with undergrads. 

I also heard that its amazingly difficult to get in just out of undergrad. They look for people that have graduated and spent a few years in the world. This is true for me too. 

I'm starting to get really ****en anxious about the interview. Its a month off.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 16, 2008)

That's like me, seriously. But I graduated with about 3.0GPA


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 16, 2008)

I had an A- B+ average my first year.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone know, or think that they would be making interview calls today. I'm not sure because of the holiday status. It would certainly be nice to not sit with my phone glued to my hand all day at work. And yes, I have work on a holiday. ughhh


----------



## curmudgeon (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a student at NYU (though not the film school).  Everything here is closed today, so I'm fairly certain no one at Tisch is making calls until tomorrow.  Relax.  For a few hours, at least.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey guys - as far as Columbia interviews go, I figure that they only interview if they are on the fence about an applicant (though I'm not completely sure).  Does anyone else have any info on their interview choices?

Here's to keeping all of my fingers crossed!


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Feb 18, 2008)

PS: Anyone out there consulting palm readers/psychic minds about admissions?  

Maybe it would help with the stress of the NYU phone call gauntlet


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

Alright... tuesday has begun, and once again I sit staring at my phone, looking for a 213 area code. Has anyone heard anything???


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

It's 212, yaar.
Good luck!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

212....yeah, my brain is completely destroyed. This is so much worse than undergrad applications


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

I know...Undergrad was bad... 
But this is worse. Check your personal email as well.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

hahaha...my peronsal email has been open for two weeks straight and I check it compulsively. This process is really putting me in a straight-jacket. Good luck calliegirl


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

i no...
hey, check out my film on the porfolios thread. i really wanna know what you think about it.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

Is it on youtube, my computer at work doesn't have flash player, and I can't download it because of system settings. I really like the plot description though. I have a ton of friends at GW, they all graduated in "06" though. I don't know if you would know them.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

no, it's not. you should check it out when you get home. 
i hope we both get in.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

I really hope we both get in too. Good luck, and be sure to post if you hear something. 

I'll definitely watch your video when I get back to my computer.


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 19, 2008)

Calliegrl, did you apply to any other schools?


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!


Just got an email requesting an interview!!!!

I have never been happier.

Best of luck to everyone out there


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats, Luke!    

You must be super relieved... and that ball of anxiety in your gut must have rolled off by now, too! Haha.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job! I'm proud!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mazo
Columbia. The thing is...I really wanna be in NYC.


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations, Luke. Now just make sure you do well during the interview.

Calliegrl, I guess I'm your polar opposite. I'm right next to NYU and Columbia, but I applied to neither. I really want to be in Los Angeles.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats Luke, Robertish and FLFilmFan!

Ahhhhhh I feel like time is running out. Anyone know how many people they have left to call?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just called NYU...
They will be calling ppl this next week and next.
I dunno what to think though. Being honest.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah...it doesn't seem like it would take THAT long to email/call people.

Luke, I was interested in knowing what your application was like if you are willing to share. Grades? Film Experience? Portfolio? You know the same questions everyone else is dying to know.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks calliegrl, allen ho, and maoz. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

I didn't get thanked, even though I was the first to congratulate you. :<

Haha j/k, best of luck to you in your interview!!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

allen,

My grades were pretty average (3.0 gpa), but I went to a pretty top tier school. I was really happy with my writing samples in the portpholio, and kind of on the fence about my video submissions. They were all 'one man' productions that I thought were creative, but looked very amatuer. I think the strongest parts of my application were the 5 minute silent script, and the 1 page film treatment for a film you'd like to make while there.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

Luke,
Where did u go?


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

Maseiya,

I'm so sorry. Thank you for the congrats. I guess I'm still loopy. Good Luck


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

I went to Brown Univeristy


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

university...whoops


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

nice.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

Hehe, I was only pulling your leg. That loopyness you're feeling, I'm still high on it too. 

And... Brown University? Awesome... I went to Penn State, main campus.

You'll have to let us know how your interview goes....


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2008)

Maseiya,

Congrats on the AFI interview. Totally cool. I applied there as well- don't know if I'll get an interview. I will definitely let you know how the interview goes. Make sure to update us on your interview too.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

You guys are so lucky right now.
Good luck!


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

Luke, I'll definitely keep you and everyone else here updated as best I can, without giving away the kind of information that would have anyone second-guess their own actions and personal qualifications. (Just as Jayimess said, I worry that if anyone looks to someone else too much for guidance, it'll make them seem stiff and rehearsed... which is not good!!) Hence all the "just be yourself!" I've been reading/hearing about... which I understand on another level now, from where I am today. 

Oh, how I like to babble on....

Thank you, Calliegrl, for your kindness and support! I hope I can return it to you in kind someday. Just let me know.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 19, 2008)

i've been following this trend for awhile but just signed up for a name. 

I haven't heard anything yet but i'm hoping it's because i'm on the west coast *fingers crossed.* But 'lucky you!' to all the people who have interviews.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

At this point, ladki...
Just say a prayer for me.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm sure you'll do fine. I say this because I'm definitely in the same boat. But you said we have another 2 weeks of waiting right? Who knows what could happen


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 19, 2008)

Be strong, my friend... I'll say a prayer for you though. And as red said... anything can happen now in these next two weeks.  I know the wait feels like a killer, though.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanksji!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

And Luke and crew!
I hope you guys can check out my film. It's at the portfolio thread.

Thanks!


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry, i've been reading this thread for a bout a week but just joined the forum. So from all of you detective work what do you gather about Columbia and NYU?

Does NYU interview everyone they consider or do they accept some applicants without interview?
Same question for Columbia I guess. 

Haven't heard from either school yet.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

I got an e-mail from NYU today with an interview offer for their Singapore campus!  

Although I applied to the New York City campus, this seems like an exciting opportunity!  I'm going to take them up on their offer!

Anyone else receive similiar e-mails?


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Bandar,

I also got the same letter. I am a bit disappointed, because that means we didn't make it into the New York campus and that's where I really want to go.

Hmmm, I don't know what to think now. I wonder if there's any possibility of transfer.

I'd been dreaming about living in New York, but this also seems like a great opportunity.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 20, 2008)

Bandar and Allen--seriously, congrats to you both!! If you went to NYU Singapore, you'd be _pioneers_! I mean... it's a new program, right? From the little I know of it, it looks like it's an extremely wonderful opportunity from all angles.

Now I kind of wish I had applied to NYU, as well. I was pretty single-minded about AFI, hehe. I still am, but reading about everyone's passion for all these other schools is a real eye-opener.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

Allen,

Although we didn't make it for the New York campus, I think this is still a great achievement!  

I see this as a great opportunity to make films against a completely different backdrop while being immersed in a new culture.  It is sure to spark some artistic creativity.

I think you should take them up on their offer.  It is the same exact curriculium as the New York program, and since it is a new program, we will be able to use brand new equipement, interact with faculty on a one-on-one basis, and experience a completely different world.

I'm very excited about this opporunity!

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh noes 

Bandar, does this mean if you were accepted into both AFI and NYU Singapore, you'd go to NYU Singapore?

Feel free not to answer, I know it's a somewhat impertinent question....


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, I can sense that it'd be a worthwhile experience. It just came from left field, I never even thought about living across the globe for the next three years. This whole time I've only been thinking about LA and NY. I will probably go and interview to keep my options open. 

It's just been my dream to go to school and live in New York. Hopefully Columbia will start notifying people soon.

Who knows, I'd definitely have to visit the campus first and see how it compares.


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 20, 2008)

hey guys. 

just got the same Singapore e-mail. Wasn't too happy about it. It's a bit of blow. Living in Singapore really isn't an option for me (although i bet you living is cheap... heh...

I wanted to do the New York campus. Guess I ain't up to snuff. 
Well at least it will make the decision easier. I applied to quite a few schools - so once i know my option it will be a tough choice. 

curious about the singapore experience though. keep updating us.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## blueskeyes (Feb 20, 2008)

Allen and Bandar

I also received the email about NYU Singapore today. I agree that it is a great opportunity. I have a huge international focus for the kinds of films I want to be making, and Asia has always intrigued me for some reason. I think I will take them up on the offer. I just don't really know that much about the program.

Best,
Greg


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

They have a lot of information about the program on the Tisch Asia website.

Maseiya, if I got into AFI directing I will most likley go there.  It is my #1 choice, NYU Singapore being #2.

Since I was born and raised in New York City, it's not really all that important that I go back and study there.  The Singapore program sounds much more interesting then the New York City one.  For people who have never lived in New York City though, I could see why they would want to study there.

From what I know, interviews for the NYU Singapore program will be conducted in NYC.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 20, 2008)

> O Living in Singapore really isn't an option for me (although i bet you living is cheap... heh...



I've actually heard Singapore is quite nice and everything is pretty much American priced. I know they have very strict laws on cleanliness and standard of living.


----------



## santoki (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm new to the forum...I got the email about NYU Singapore and am in the same situation as Allen. I'd much rather attend the NY campus but I guess studying in Singapore would be an amazing opportunity.

There are two things that worry me though: I'd really like to be in a city with a strong film community and I don't know if Singapore can offer that the way LA or NY can. And two, I'm curious if student work from Singapore are offered the same kind of exposure as those from the NY campus.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 20, 2008)

Whew. 

I know it's weird but I guess I've started getting a wee bit attached to everyone who applied to AFI and got a call for an interview.

Maybe it's because we all suffered together for a few days (feels like months) on this site.... Maybe it's because all the people who posted on this forum last year seem to be pretty close friends now and I envy that! 

Rawr.


----------



## ernesto (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Bandar and Allen and Blueskeyes-

I got the Singapore email too...are they sending it to everyone taht subscribed to this forum...?? ... What do you guys think? It's a bit of a let-down for me to be honest; I wonder if the program in Singapore is as strong as the one they offer in New York...I mean, if they extend invitations to all those that weren't given interviews for New York...isn't that kind of a red flag you think? i'm not trying to be pessimistic or anything, just thinking out loud, and I definitely agree with Bandar that if you take advantage of it it might be an amazing opportunity (for one, you will be closer to the amazing asian cinema movement taht's been coming out for a few years now) but I don't know how I feel abt. getting into so much debt to go to a program that's not well established...


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 20, 2008)

There are so many pros and cons that it seems like it's going to be a very tough decision.

They are probably extending invitations to those who didnt make it to New York because it's a relatively new program. There's only been one class so far. If we went, we'd be the 2nd incoming class. Again, I can see pros and cons of that.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

Honestly, I feel it is what you make of it (that applies to any film program you attend).

What you will get out of the program is what you will put into it.  I see this as an opportunity to be part of a movement while immersing myself in a completely new culture.  Something I will not get in New York City (since I was born and raised there).

The reputation of a program is based on the people who create that reputation.  If like-minded individuals enter the Tisch Asia program and work together, honing their skills together, then they will be the ones who create a reputation for that individual program.

Hope that makes some sense...


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 20, 2008)

Bandar,

Yeah I feel that way too. I mean the NY campus had to start somewhere. Martin Scorsese was one their first MFA students so who knows what kind of opportunities can happen.


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 20, 2008)

one also should consider the faculty issue. I mean how many really good teachers were actually willing to relocate their lives to Singapore? I think one of the bets things about NYU has to be the faculty.
On the other hand, there might be a lot of new creative blood running in that program. Hell, if I was a bit younger I might have considered it. At this point though, I find it to be too big a risk to put 100k and 3 years into that. 
Good luck to all.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 20, 2008)

So now begins the Columbia panic...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

Lucky for me I only applied to NYU and AFI!


----------



## santoki (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone know when Columbia begins contacting their applicants for interviews?


----------



## krosenbe (Feb 20, 2008)

I am new to this forum as well. and yes, i also got the offer to interview for the Singapore campus. Did they send this letter to everyone? also did you guys send a detailed acceptance letter for the interview back? I simply, wrote a one liner. not sure what is appropriate.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

They only sent the letter out to the people who have made it to the second round, who weren't selected for the New York campus.

So probably about 100 people received the letter.


----------



## krosenbe (Feb 20, 2008)

cool. thank you for the response.

The NYU letter is kind of cryptic though...are we guaranteed interviews if we respond, or is it a maybe.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

A maybe.


----------



## krosenbe (Feb 20, 2008)

Bandar,

did you respond yet?


----------



## blueskeyes (Feb 20, 2008)

krosenbe

I agree that the email was a bit cryptic. Especially the line stating " *considered* considered for an interview for the Singapore campus". I am going to respond that I would like to be considered but does this guarantee me an interview? It was definitely a positive feeling to be considered in the top third of applicants, not as great as an interview invitation though. NYU is the hardest of the seven schools I applied to, so I am cautiously optimistic about the others.


----------



## ernesto (Feb 20, 2008)

krosenbe-
hard to know how many people received the singapore email- if it's about a third, and the nyu nyc campus receives about a thousand applicants every year (and you substract the number of people who got interviews for the nyc program) that leaves you 200-250 people that might have been notified..but the email doesn't say if all of those who got to the 2nd round got emails or only a fraction of them...it is kinda cryptic....

best of luck to all of you that are considering singapore. as for me, i'm not really excited about it...it has nothing to do with location...singapore is lovely...but in my mind the reason why many of us apply to big name schools is precisely because their reputation means something- outstanding faculty most of all. i don't know if tisch asia is there yet. and, to be honest, there's a ton of community colleges where you can learn the basics and then make the best of that at a fraction of a fraction of the price...both in terms of money and time...

but i hope if you all go you make such awesome films in a few years people in this forum get emails saying sorry we can't offer you a place in a singapore...but if you want to consider the nyc campus...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey!
Congrats all!
I didn't get anything...so that means that I was rejected, most likely. 
It's all good though. I want to go to Nigeria and try something else. Do some writing. Shoot a film or something. Columbia is cool and I would interview if I made it through. But I've wanted to go to NYU since forever. I wrote a film about Bollywood...Dang, they could have sent the Sinapore email to me. 
I've wanted to go to NYU since I was 12...guess it's not meant to be.


----------



## dragonball (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

I visited Tisch Asia in Singapore last fall.
At the timing I visited, it was partly under construction.

I was a bit disappointed that the location of the campus is isolated and not the center of the city. There's almost nothing around the campus. It's different from NYC canpus which is located in the active atomosphere.

So, I decided to apply for NYU campus.

...but I got interview offer for Singapore today same as many of you in the forum.

dragonball


----------



## duders (Feb 20, 2008)

From what you've all gathered, they've sent out the interview requests for NYU grad. There were 110 folks invited.

There are those that were rejected right out. 

Then there is another pile who were rejected for New York, but are being considered for Singapore.

Interviews for New York begin next week and go until March 7th. I think there's also a March 14th day of interviews too.

Also, someone asked in an earlier post, but there will be no chance of transferring between NYC and Singapore schools.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't be thrown off by the infancy of the Asia program.

I got a call from NYC NYU and I still regret not thinking about applying to the Asia campus as well.

Both programs are assembled from the same people and Asia is a part of a huge new movement that will soon be a "mecca" for even American films.  From what I hear, 20th century is laying out plans for a satellite studio in Vietnam.

I actually prefer to shoot films in settings that aren't the center of the business.  Imagine the intrigue and help you'd get from a place that rarely shoots films versus something they see everyday in LA or NYC.

I can blab on and on about this, but I truly think the NYU Asia program is something worthwhile.

As someone said earlier, Scorsese came to NYU Grad in its infancy as well.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Duders,

I remember reading your posts last year while you were awaiting the NYU Asia interview. 

How do you like the program now that you are in it?  I received an e-mail for the NYU Singapore campus and am extremely excited about it.  

How is the city?  How do you commute from school to other places in singapore?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 20, 2008)

krosenbe --

I did respond and told them that I would be interested in interviewing for the singapore campus.


----------



## duders (Feb 20, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> Hey Duders,
> 
> I remember reading your posts last year while you were awaiting the NYU Asia interview.
> ...



Sorry Bandar, I think you have me confused for someone else.


----------



## duders (Feb 20, 2008)

> Both programs are assembled from the same people and Asia is a part of a huge new movement that will soon be a "mecca" for even American films.



Let's be honest here: The Tisch-Asia students are folks that were not considered "good" enough for the New York campus. No matter how hard they try to spin it, they can't hide it when it comes to the admissions process.



> From what I hear, 20th century is laying out plans for a satellite studio in Vietnam.



This is probably to make films geared for Asian territories.



> I actually prefer to shoot films in settings that aren't the center of the business.  Imagine the intrigue and help you'd get from a place that rarely shoots films versus something they see everyday in LA or NYC.



I think you'd be pleasantly surprised at how accommodating most New Yorkers are towards filmmakers (student filmmakers included).

Also, shooting films outside of New York or LA (on a shoestring budget) takes you away from good actors, good crews and people you can seek advice from.


----------



## santoki (Feb 20, 2008)

At least right now, the Asia program lacks some essentials that most people consider when applying to a film school. For one, there won't be a solid artistic community. There also won't be many students to collaborate with since there's currently only one class over in Singapore. 

Also, when Scorsese went to NYU, the program was in its infancy. But so was every other film school in the country. Everybody was on a level playing field. The class sizes at all the schools were probably very similar and the equipment quality too. This isn't the case today. The students at the Singapore campus will be lacking certain things that other film students in LA or NY already have. 

I just think studying in Singapore right now will make the film school experience and the road to becoming a filmmaker more difficult than it already is. Not impossible, but difficult.

I'm not trying to bash the Asia program, just being realistic. I'm still considering the option of going to Singapore myself.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

Forget NYU, ji.
What about Columbia?


----------



## krosenbe (Feb 21, 2008)

dragonball,

I am curious to hear more about the Singapore campus. how difficult is it to commute from the center of the city to the campus? Also, would you tell me a bit more about Singapore, I've heard mixed reviews. I hear the food is lovely.
Lived in China and Thailand for awhile, but have never been to Singapore.

Thank you!


----------



## tanuki (Feb 21, 2008)

Was just wondering if the _type_ of film submitted in the Creative Portfolio matters to the admissions process.

Whilst I know that opinion is subjective and therefore whether or not a portfolio is "good" depends on individual members of the admissions board, I was just wondering if there are any types of films that NYU leans towards. 

Despite helping form great directors like Jarmusch, Scorsese and Ang Lee, it is really hard for me to see NYU produce say a Haneke or a Kim Ki-Duk. Maybe its my own uninformed prejudice, but its this thought that makes me wonder if some types of films are preferred.

Any one (especially people in the program) care to share an opinion?


To answer krosenbe as well: the campus is really near the city centre! Singapore is a mighty small country- little over an hour is enough to go from one end to the other,  _on public transport_.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the Singapore program will allow students to explore a new and dymanic way of making film. It is a great opporunity and the group of peeps who got an invite to interview, should follow through with it, most def.

Thinking about it now, I don't think the NYU program will suit my needs. I really, truly believe that my porfolio submissions, though strong, were too "cutesy" for the admission committee's taste. I want to attend a film school that will allow me to explore my interests and desires. For example, I am, admittingly, a romantic. I love the rom-com story scenario, but I do think that rom-coms of today suck. I want to be apart of a new canon or film writers and directors that will remodel the rom-com genre. 

Cali may be a great opnion for me to study film, but I'm such an East Coaster, ji.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

Got a call from Dan Stadford at NYU. I can interview for Singapore too. They liked my porfolio, ji.
I gave them the wrong email address that's why it took foreva! Hahaha!

Waiting for Columbia.


----------



## robertish (Feb 21, 2008)

nice calliegrl i was rooting for you and was pretty sad to see you hadnt gotten the invite. hey duders, i saw that you said 
"Interviews for New York begin next week and go until March 7th. I think there's also a March 14th day of interviews too."
how did you find this out and are you sure?!?! I'm scheduled for a march 14th interview. If what you said is true, I'm pretty anxious about being last, I wonder if it means I was closer to the cut off than some of the other interviewees and have less of a chance.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 21, 2008)

hm that makes me feel like i should call and see if they got my wrong email address too. I think i just didn't get in. oh well...one day i may laugh at this situation.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome calliegirl, was prayin mighty hard for you. Really jazzed for you. Guess I'm the only one in here who hasn't gotten that e-mail  

I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Wannabe2 and Red
Thanks for the prayers and support. I really hope things work out. Call NYU. It doesn't hurt. I really hope everything works out. This is a miracle, seriously! Hopefully, your miracle will come true.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea, I did call, just in case I too gave them the wrong e mail, but the person I spoke with confirmed, I did ask if I hadn't heard does it mean I'm out, and she said no not at all. So we'll see. Like I said before, I'd just be jazzed for the interview.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 21, 2008)

Calliegrl--congrats, congrats, a thousand times, congrats!!! ^^

It seems supremely difficult to even get a call from NYU...    For that reason alone, I'm kinda glad I didn't apply to it. ^_^ (Also I want to get away from the east coast... hehe, we're really different on that stance, Callie )


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks ladki!
I grew up in Cali and LOVED it. Then we moved to Maryland and I was sad. I spent the summer in Cali senior year of college and HATED it. That's when I realized that I'm straight East Coast now.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 21, 2008)

calliegrl totally know what you mean about going from west to east. i grew up in hawaii but went to school in new york. I died, hated the cold and hated the lack of beaches. But then i came back and it's not the same...don't know if i can say i'm straight up east coast...i still prefer warm weather.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

> Let's be honest here: The Tisch-Asia students are folks that were not considered "good" enough for the New York campus. No matter how hard they try to spin it, they can't hide it when it comes to the admissions process.



It's still NYU, ji. There were hundreds of people who did not even get the opporunity to interview for Singapore. It's a new program, but it will thrive soon, no doubt. To be honest, your comment sounds quite snobbish and harsh.


----------



## duders (Feb 21, 2008)

> It's still NYU, ji. There were hundreds of people who did not even get the opporunity to interview for Singapore. It's a new program, but it will thrive soon, no doubt. To be honest, your comment sounds quite snobbish and harsh.



That's the thing...it's *NOT* NYU. Sure in name it is, but in terms of quality of education, quality of students, quality of faculty, quality of resources it's not the same. It can't be. 

I still haven't heard a reasonable argument against it being nothing more than a big cash grab. All they've really done is bought the name "NYU" and placed it on a building in Singapore. 

So sure, you deserve a pat on the back for getting an interview for Singapore, and yes, it's an opportunity to make films. However, at the end of the day, you would be settling for Singapore.


----------



## duders (Feb 21, 2008)

> Originally posted by robertish:
> nice calliegrl i was rooting for you and was pretty sad to see you hadnt gotten the invite. hey duders, i saw that you said
> "Interviews for New York begin next week and go until March 7th. I think there's also a March 14th day of interviews too."
> how did you find this out and are you sure?!?! I'm scheduled for a march 14th interview. If what you said is true, I'm pretty anxious about being last, I wonder if it means I was closer to the cut off than some of the other interviewees and have less of a chance.



I'm very sure about the dates. I wouldn't worry too much about when you are interviewing. There really is no order in when they interview people, it's really about just scheduling 110 people around. It's really a logistical nightmare for the people doing the scheduling.

The actual decisions don't get made until weeks after they interview everyone.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

Whatever...
Too bad your mind is so closed...

Anyhoo, if I am accepted to Columbia, I will choose to go there since the program is more writer and film theory friendly. NYU is a bit too techy. I am more of a writer who wants to try out directing. I looked at the courses at the website and loved them! Yet, Singapore sounds AMAZING too.
HOLLER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peaches (Feb 21, 2008)

hey all.  Still waiting!  I finally called admissions to see if no news meant rejection, but they will be making calls until at least the end of the week, possibly into next week since they are running way behind.  I'm sorry to say I haven't even gotten a Singapore invite, but I'm crossing my fingers!  I'm just saying, it's not over till it's over.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

> hey all. Still waiting! I finally called admissions to see if no news meant rejection, but they will be making calls until at least the end of the week, possibly into next week since they are running way behind. I'm sorry to say I haven't even gotten a Singapore invite, but I'm crossing my fingers! I'm just saying, it's not over till it's over.



That's the best way to think about it, yaar.
GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 21, 2008)

Calliegirl,

I agree with duders to some degree.  We are basically the people who didn't make the first cut and are being offered a spot in a new program (with other people who didn't make the first cut).  

Naturally, the level of talent will be different.  However, it is still NYU and it will be the same exact curriculum.  So I don't see duders point in saying that it is just the name.   

Distinguished NYU faculty will be teaching there, and from speaking with Dan Sandford earlier, he explained to me that John Tintori will be going back and forth between the two programs.  Also, only five or six people from the NYC pool will get spots.  The other 28 or so people will come from Asia, Europe, Australia, etc...

Hope this clears up some confusion.


----------



## heywetried (Feb 21, 2008)

I got the Rejection/Singapore email yesterday, too. And then I got it again today because there was a minor typo (when talking about Singapore, they said "Fall 2007" and not "Fall 2008").

Kinda insulting, actually, to get two identical rejection letters in two days. They could have simply issued a quick clarification instead of resending the whole thing. :-/

I replied right away, asking what the part about Singapore meant. It does seem a little ambiguous, but I think that the high number of people here who got the email indicates that they are only asking you if you want to be put in the pile along with the people who actually applied to Singapore.

I'm anxious about the timing on this, because I'll actually be in NYC during NYU's interview week. I have an interview with AFI for directing there (why they're doing east coast inter views in NYC and not Silver Spring is anyone's guess), and I'll also be meeting with Columbia admissions for a tour and informational interview, and I was hoping to save money on airfare by combining all my film school trips into one.

Not a bad problem to have, I guess, but I've flown to LA twice, drove there once, and flew to DC once all in the past two years for interviews, and since I haven't gotten any acceptances yet, it starts to feel like a waste of money.

I hope they do the Singapore interviews at the same time as the NYC ones...

Anyone know what the letters actually mean, and/or when they'll be doing the Singapore interviews?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

Basically,
Mr. Sandford said that if you reply to the email stating that you're still interested in NYU, then you will an interview for Singapore.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 21, 2008)

That's incorrect Calliegirl.

You are not guaranteed an interview.  You will just be added to the Singapore pile and the proccess will begin all over again (For Singapore though).


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dan Sandford also said that the ppl who got the Singapore interview consideration were in the the upper half of the 200-250 ppl that applied to NYU NYC campus that made it to the first round. So maybe perhaps, 50-150 ppl got the invite to interview for Singapore.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

> That's incorrect Calliegirl.
> 
> You are not guaranteed an interview. You will just be added to the Singapore pile and the proccess will begin all over again (For Singapore though).



Really? My bad...


----------



## robertish (Feb 21, 2008)

hey duders, not to beat the dead horse on your dude ranch, but, where are you getting all this info. Im only skeptical because it seems like, just from reading the first three or four pages of this thread that NYU has been giving out a lot of conflicting info to different callers.


----------



## santoki (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Bandar is right. If all those who got the rejection/Singapore email were definitely going to be interviewed, that would be a slap in the face to everyone that applied directly to the Singapore program.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 21, 2008)

I am hoping that making the first cut of the application round means I might have a better chance at Columbia.

They keep taunting me with their Columbia Film Division newsletters!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

> I am hoping that making the first cut of the application round means I might have a better chance at Columbia.
> 
> They keep taunting me with their Columbia Film Division newsletters!



YEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sojouner (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone here apply for the dual degree at NYU for an MFA/MBA?

How do you think it messes with acceptance probabilities? Does Tintori wanna see strong producing candidates to help fulfill his student feature emphasis?

BTW, even admissions doesn't know what they're doing with their gelatinous mess of applicants. 

If you haven't heard don't let these threads spook you.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 21, 2008)

So now that most people know about their NYU status...shall we shift the discussion to Columbia?

When shall we start the harassing phone calls about when they start to interview, how many people they are interviewing, etc.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 22, 2008)

i applied to the mfa/mba program at both nyu and chapman. the problem with that is i dont have 2+ years of working in business, etc. so b-school was a huge long shot. Especially with a school like Stern where they have the hardcore finance players in new york. I don't know how Tisch will look at dual degree applicants but i know that Stern didn't really weigh it in that much. Plus Stern already contacted for their interviews 2 weeks ago.

On a side note I never liked Columbia film. I went there as an undergrad and took classes in the film division and just found it frustrating.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 22, 2008)

RPP,
Were you a b-school major at Columbia? If so, you can get into b school without the work experience.


----------



## avedgirl (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey guys and gurls,

Gotta get info on this Singapore thing NYU is doing cause I was thinking about what to do next year.  You say they are offering Singapore to those who don't make the cut for NY?  I heard applications were down, and not a lot choose Singapore, so it seems they are filling class with cuts from NY?  What if you say no to Singapore and ask for wait list in NY?  I heard ther are a lot who get in to NY then choose, Columbia, USC, UCLA which means they gotta go to wait list for NY.  Anybody know whatsup with that??


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 22, 2008)

On the same note, however, I've heard many undergrad programs are frustrating. Most people have told me to do undergrad for something else, then graduate school for film.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 22, 2008)

> Hey guys and gurls,
> 
> Gotta get info on this Singapore thing NYU is doing cause I was thinking about what to do next year. You say they are offering Singapore to those who don't make the cut for NY? I heard applications were down, and not a lot choose Singapore, so it seems they are filling class with cuts from NY? What if you say no to Singapore and ask for wait list in NY? I heard ther are a lot who get in to NY then choose, Columbia, USC, UCLA which means they gotta go to wait list for NY. Anybody know whatsup with that??



Yeah. That's what Dan Sandford said to me too. That's why I think we are going to get interviews for Singapore.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 22, 2008)

Again, not everyone is getting interviews for Singapore.  If that was the case then I wouldn't even bother going.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry...You're right, ji. I just called for clarification.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 22, 2008)

no, i was an engineering student there. The film programs were generally really poorly structured and the equipment was really poor.

First off, the entire film department is on one floor in the whole arts building, and there's only one arts building on the whole campus. Contrast this with how columbia has an entire building just for journalism. Then the screening room is pretty old and not that large, maybe 150-200 people. I hear the equiment is really hard to get (Grad students may have priority.) Aside from all those things what really frustrated me was the teachers. They really depend on theory and they don't make it interesting. It's a lot of monotone lectures and the professor doesn't even seem like s/he cares that you walk away with anything.

That was my experience, but it was enough to make me never want to go there. Oddly enough their other art programs like, print making, photography, music etc. are actually halfway decent.


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 22, 2008)

You should see if you can find some examples of student work.  I was considering Columbia (I have a lot of friends who go there) until saw their student film awards.  The students all took themselves so seriously.  The films boring and pretentious (literally half in foreign languages) and I realized it's not for me.  I'm not saying I want to write FOOL'S GOLD, but I like a dash of comedy every once in a while.  If you disagree, that's cool, but I think looking at students' work will give you some good insight.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 22, 2008)

> You should see if you can find some examples of student work. I was considering Columbia (I have a lot of friends who go there) until saw their student film awards. The students all took themselves so seriously. The films boring and pretentious (literally half in foreign languages) and I realized it's not for me. I'm not saying I want to write FOOL'S GOLD, but I like a dash of comedy every once in a while. If you disagree, that's cool, but I think looking at students' work will give you some good insight.



That's funny, for real. I love comedy, ji. Shizzt, comedy is harder to perform than drama. Hopefully, if I get into Columbia, I will make good comedic films.


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, I did see one hilarious short!  It was about a guy who is like 30 and decides to get circumcised. You should see if you can track it down.

So it's not like comedies are forbidden, but you will certainly stand out.  Good luck!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks DG,
Did you apply to NYU too?


----------



## duders (Feb 22, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> Calliegirl,
> 
> I agree with duders to some degree.  We are basically the people who didn't make the first cut and are being offered a spot in a new program (with other people who didn't make the first cut).
> ...



Once again, you can go from what admissions people tell you, or you can go by what really happened:

It is the exact same curriculum, but curriculum has nothing to do with it, because ultimately you are just making a couple of films. Which, you can do anywhere, anytime. The assignments are the same:

First semester- 4 min black&white no dialogue.

Second Semester- 6 min adaptation of a short story and 6 min observational doc.

Third & Fourth Semester - 10min narrative

3rd year- various collaboration classes (with other departments)

4th Year and beyond - Thesis.

Actually, come to think of it, 3rd year at Tisch -Asia would be completely lacking collaboration classes. In New York, you get to work with Dramatic Writing Department or Grad Acting Department or Production Design Department. All of them world renowned departments. None of these opportunities will exist in Singapore.

As for distinguished faculty, sure Tintori/Anania are there for a couple of weeks. Both of them are good people, but are definitely not the best teachers at the school. Most of the faculty there are adjuncts that have never taught in New York. The best writing, aesthetics, directing, acting and sound faculty are staying in New York. 

Also, if the incoming class of first years at Tisch-Asia this year is any indication, the majority are Americans. The class in Singapore is much like the new york class: mostly americans with a handful of international students.

As for where I get my information...I really don't want to say. It's lame, but whatever.


----------



## avedgirl (Feb 22, 2008)

> Actually, come to think of it, 3rd year at Tisch -Asia would be completely lacking collaboration classes. In New York, you get to work with Dramatic Writing Department or Grad Acting Department or Production Design Department. All of them world renowned departments. None of these opportunities will exist in Singapore.
> 
> As for distinguished faculty, sure Tintori/Anania are there for a couple of weeks. Both of them are good people, but are definitely not the best teachers at the school. Most of the faculty there are adjuncts that have never taught in New York. The best writing, aesthetics, directing, acting and sound faculty are staying in New York.
> 
> Also, if the incoming class of first years at Tisch-Asia this year is any indication, the majority are Americans. The class in Singapore is much like the new york class: mostly americans with a handful of international students.



Hey Duders, you seem  to have it pegged.  I also heard that when Tintori and Anania went to Singapore for a couple of weeks, they left the NY program students upset when they went missing.  Bigger question is whether Singapore program is just for money from taking more students and actually weakening both programs?  Actually what great films or filmmakers do you know from Singapore??? New York has Demme, Jarmusch, Scorcese, Spike Lee, Lumet, great actors live in NY and big features are shot in NY all the time, totally different.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 22, 2008)

NYU Singapore program is brand new, of course we're not going to know any great Singaporean filmmakers because that's one of the reasons NYU is out there.

I have a feeling NYU is investing itself in the growing Asian film market. Of course, there's nothing to brag about now, but eventually someone will make something great out of that school.


----------



## santoki (Feb 22, 2008)

> Originally posted by duders:
> As for distinguished faculty, sure Tintori/Anania are there for a couple of weeks. Both of them are good people, but are definitely not the best teachers at the school. Most of the faculty there are adjuncts that have never taught in New York. The best writing, aesthetics, directing, acting and sound faculty are staying in New York.



I've had some absolutely amazing instructors who were only graduate students. A few of them were better than my professors. So I don't think being an adjunct necessarily means someone's a horrible instructor. But of course, I don't know what the situation is like in Singapore.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 22, 2008)

I sign come online periodically so my answers are delayed but i graduated from Columbia in May so i was there pretty recently. I think someone said this earlier but the real way I could describe the film department students is pretentious. That's a good way to put it. I did have a good professor for my intro to film theory class. He actually cared and wanted to see what the students had to offer. The TA i had for that class, however, was awful. It was like being taught by a wall.


----------



## santoki (Feb 22, 2008)

> Originally posted by redpokiepenguin:
> I think someone said this earlier but the real way I could describe the film department students is pretentious. That's a good way to put it.



I think this just comes with the territory. Columbia is an Ivy League school and their film department is one of the Big 5.

As for interviews, someone posted that you could get into the program without one. True? The people that I've spoken with (and that got in) all had interviews.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey all.  I've been watching this forum since this time last year, but I'm just now jumping in.  Congrats to all who have gotten interview with NYU!  I was notified some days ago that I also got an interview!  Sweet action!  But Columbia U. and Chapman are still my top choices.


----------



## robertish (Feb 23, 2008)

congrats pinger!
when did they invite you? when is your interview date?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's official. Got the rejection letter in the mail. Oh well, good luck to y'all. and hey keep good thought out there for me. Waiting on 3 more schools.


----------



## avedgirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats two pinger,

Just curious cause I am applying next year, why not NYU?  Columbia I understand all the Sundance and Academy Award student winners, their writing teachers way better, but if you could tell me about why Chapman over NYU and point my to their recruiting website. Big Tnx


----------



## duders (Feb 23, 2008)

> Originally posted by santoki:
> I've had some absolutely amazing instructors who were only graduate students. A few of them were better than my professors. So I don't think being an adjunct necessarily means someone's a horrible instructor. But of course, I don't know what the situation is like in Singapore.



My posting said nothing of the quality of the instructors in Singapore (aside from Tintor/Anania). In fact, I'm sure they are fine. My statement was meant to refute that it would be the same New York faculty in Singapore.


----------



## robertish (Feb 23, 2008)

hey duders, i tried to personal message you, but im not sure if i did it right (new to the site) 
i was hoping you could speak on the interview experience a bit. appripriate clothes, typical questions, what went well for you, what didnt. 
thanks a bunch


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 23, 2008)

wannabe,
i hope everything works out, yaar.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 23, 2008)

Honestly,

The majority of people on this forum need to question why it is you are going to film school.  It seems like most of you only care about the reputation of a school, rather than the stories you want to tell.

I had my AFI Directing interview yesterday.  Hopefully I get in there so I can focus on telling stories rather than talk about a reputation of a school because it is based in New York City.


----------



## santoki (Feb 23, 2008)

> Originally posted by duders:
> My posting said nothing of the quality of the instructors in Singapore (aside from Tintor/Anania). In fact, I'm sure they are fine. My statement was meant to refute that it would be the same New York faculty in Singapore.



When someone stated that "distinguished NYU faculty" would be teaching in Singapore, I don't think they really meant to say that the majority of New York faculty would be transplanting themselves or commuting to Asia. How insane would that be? Lol. Sure, maybe one or two, but not everyone.

I gather that you're trying to set people straight on the facts, which is all good. I think that's needed here sometimes. But you also concentrate on how the New York campus is better than Singapore's. I really don't think comparison is necessary because it all depends on what an individual wants from a school. Personally, Singapore can't offer me what I'm looking for in a film school, but there might be trailblazers out there who find the program a great fit. They may have the money, ingenuity, and potential to handle the new program and come out of it successful, despite its current bare-boned state (and despite it being a "big cash grab", which I'm sure it is). --And someone can say that those that go to Singapore probably lack the potential to make good of the program, all because they were rejected from NY. But admissions can make mistakes. They can also be right too. If they're right, then someone can go to Singapore and maybe discover an immense growth in their story-telling abilities. Going to a new country and getting out of any comfort zone can really awaken a person.


----------



## robertish (Feb 23, 2008)

Bandar, thats a little harsh. Sure you probably described a few of the people here accurately, but I doubt theres more than a handfull of people out there stupid enough to put the reputation of a school they might attend before the craft. we all know this is an industry   where your graduation means nothing and where your first film and first great screenplay is going to be what counts. 
hey good luck in afi though. hope the interview ent well. what kind of stuff did they ask?


----------



## santoki (Feb 23, 2008)

Bandar seems like a nice guy, but I don't think he'll want to give anyone the edge.  Just know why you want to go to film school and be yourselves people!!


----------



## peaches (Feb 23, 2008)

There are several reasons people seem to care so much about the reputation of a school.  A good reputation usually stems from not only great faculty but successful graduates.  A prospective student could hope to make important connections with peers, professors and graduates. In the professional world it's useful to have a degree from a school that is well known and respected because it gives you some credible expertise.  Going to film school is certainly about telling stories, but it's also the foundation of your career.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 23, 2008)

Telling people how the interview went won't necessarily give anyone an edge...

Bandar, yeah, your post was harsh, but you're kinda right, I guess.  Film schools are a brand, just as much as law or B-schools.  I knew I only wanted to go to a top rated school because I'd dreamed of NYU and USC since I was a child.  It was thorough research that made me realize NYU wasn't the place for me, and I didn't apply.

The branding makes the smaller and lesser-known schools, like my undergraduate alma mater, suffer from fewer applicants, but the well-known and established programs know how to determine who's there for the right reasons.

Most importantly, one of the first things they taught us in my first semester was not to compare ourselves to anyone else.

So, if you only apply to a school because of the brand name, that's your call.  It shouldn't affect anyone else...and nobody should be forgiven for being pretentious just because they go to a "big five" school...that just makes them a**holes.

Good luck everyone!  Stay positive.  In two months' time, everything will be decided for you, and you'll look back on this time, amazed at how you could think of nothing else.

I know I do.


----------



## duders (Feb 23, 2008)

Essentially, I'm disappointed by administration when they are trying to sell this whole Tisch Asia debacle to unsuspecting students as being "The Exact Same Program transplanted to Singapore". There is no doubt in my mind that the people that go there are smart dedicated people, and they will do interesting work. 

It's unfair to prospective students to think that Singapore will be a similar experience (aside from location) or that they will be part of a similar program.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 23, 2008)

quote:
"The majority of people on this forum need to question why it is you are going to film school. It seems like most of you only care about the reputation of a school, rather than the stories you want to tell."

With all do respect, I don't think ppl. in here are hyper focused on the brand of the school, as much as nervous about being accepted to their idealized version of what film school is to them. Everyone dreams of telling their stories, but it usually begins with the training. I think everyone is aware of that. For me, I merely hope to be able to go to film school at all. 

But kudos to you and the AFI interview. You should be proud, and I hope you savor the moment.


----------



## peaches (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think anyone is expecting NYU Singapore to be the same experience as NYU in New York, however, it does seem reasonable to expect a quality education at the Singapore site in spite of the newness of the program.  Even if it is a corporate move by the school to make more money while expanding NYU's horizons, as an extension of NYU it should have professional, experienced faculty as well as talented students.  It does seem lame that the standards for the Singapore program are slightly lower than those of the New York campus since some New York rejects are being offered a chance to go there instead, but the legacy of NYU in New York is a tangible bonus.  I'm sure that's not essential to everyone and the Singapore program might be perfect for the right people.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 23, 2008)

I think what a lot of people are worried about, or at least what I am worried about, is whether or not NYU Singapore would provide enough resources to foster a growth in film.

There's a lack of classmates to collaborate with, limited cast and crew resources and the risks of running into problems because of it's newness. I heard a big problem the Tisch Asia people ran into was that there were no b&w photo processing labs in Singapore, which made their first assignment, a black and white silent film,   kind of really difficult to achieve.

Reputation means a lot, because it demonstrates a proven track record to produce something of quality. Of course it's not all of it, most of it depends on what the filmmaker gets out of it.

The more I think about Singapore, the less I feel like it would be an ideal for me. I've realized that the stories I want to tell and the impact I want my audience to feel -- are quintessentially American issues. If I went to Singapore, I'd be telling very different kinds of stories.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey avedgirl!  

First off, NYU is, from what I understand, a fantastic school based on reputation and alumni success.  The same can be said of Columbia U.  Between the two programs, I would have to side with Columbia for the simple fact that more emphasis is placed on story telling.  In the movie industry's current stage, the important thing isn't necessary knowing how to operate equipment, but is instead being able to tell a quality story.  

And I will not choose a school based on past alumni success.  Sure, Scorcesse, Lee and Columbus attended NYU, but does that mean NYU is the reason they have become what they are.  I say it's a mix of talent, drive, and just plain luck.  Take a look at folks like Peter Jackson and Q. Tarantino.  They never attended NYU, Columbia or USC, let alone attend film school, but they still made it.  

Hold up a minute...  I'm getting way of topic.

So Chapman...  A couple years back, Chapman officially become the most well-funded film school in the world.  They have all the best gear, they pay for all student films, and thier located a short drive from countless L.A. internships and part-time jobs.  So while you're getting a film education, you can also get your foot in the door as a PA.  Another plus is that it's about $80,000.00 less than NYU and Columbia.  

And it's 15 minutes from the beach.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's all about drive, people.  Go to film school, bust your butt, make some films, make some friends, cross your fingers, and never stop pushing.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2008)

> Essentially, I'm disappointed by administration when they are trying to sell this whole Tisch Asia debacle to unsuspecting students as being "The Exact Same Program transplanted to Singapore". There is no doubt in my mind that the people that go there are smart dedicated people, and they will do interesting work."
> It's unfair to prospective students to think that Singapore will be a similar experience (aside from location) or that they will be part of a similar program.



So Tisch Asia is a "debacle" to you, duders? NYU Tisch chose to invest and EXPAND in a new campus. The campus is very, very, very, very new, remember? Is it supposed to be perfect already? You may have your opinion about NYU Singapore, but they are students who are happy with the program. Be a good student and make your films in NYC. I'm all for expressing opinions, but there's no reason for you to be so harsh.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2008)

> I gather that you're trying to set people straight on the facts, which is all good. I think that's needed here sometimes. But you also concentrate on how the New York campus is better than Singapore's. I really don't think comparison is necessary because it all depends on what an individual wants from a school. Personally, Singapore can't offer me what I'm looking for in a film school, but there might be trailblazers out there who find the program a great fit. They may have the money, ingenuity, and potential to handle the new program and come out of it successful, despite its current bare-boned state (and despite it being a "big cash grab", which I'm sure it is). --And someone can say that those that go to Singapore probably lack the potential to make good of the program, all because they were rejected from NY. But admissions can make mistakes. They can also be right too. If they're right, then someone can go to Singapore and maybe discover an immense growth in their story-telling abilities. Going to a new country and getting out of any comfort zone can really awaken a person.



This a great way to state an opinion without sounding like a...fill in the blank, duders.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 25, 2008)

At the end of the day, film school (like any other type of school) is what you make of it. I'm sure that I'm not the first person to say this on the forum, but it is especially true when considering Tisch Asia. I don't think NYU would invest so much if they weren't serious about creating an amazing film school with incredible resources. True, NYU and LA have deeper wells in terms of their proximity to industry but this is not the complete picture. An analogy that seems kind of fitting here is that situation on a film shoot where you don't have all of the equipment that you need in order to get that 'perfect shot'. You could just say "screw-it, my budget isn't big enough to get this shot i'll just scrap it', but the most inventive and creative things often come out of figuring out a new way to solve the problem. I hope that makes sense.

Calliegirl, I just watched your short on facebook and thought it was great. I love the concept. How long was the shoot?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 25, 2008)

Calliegirl, I was just checking in for any Columbia updates and noticed your post--you say duders is harsh but your post to him is really rather harsh. We should be careful to keep the flame stuff low on everyone's ends. I think duders has some good points and would like to hear his thoughts on NYU, especially since he's in the grad program. He likely knows a lot more than we do about the programs--for me, I'm personally not interested in going to Singapore, still waiting on NYU's dramatic writing--some people will, and some won't want to go to Singapore and if we're trying to talk about the pros/cons of the program, let duders give us some insider NYU info without insinuating that he is an a##hole.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2008)

> Calliegirl, I was just checking in for any Columbia updates and noticed your post--you say duders is harsh but your post to him is really rather harsh. We should be careful to keep the flame stuff low on everyone's ends. I think duders has some good points and would like to hear his thoughts on NYU, especially since he's in the grad program. He likely knows a lot more than we do about the programs--for me, I'm personally not interested in going to Singapore, still waiting on NYU's dramatic writing--some people will, and some won't want to go to Singapore and if we're trying to talk about the pros/cons of the program, let duders give us some insider NYU info without insinuating that he is an a##hole.



Good point, Sophie. It's just that I can't take "know it all" behavior sometimes. If I'm coming off as a flamer, I apolgize, but his comments are quite unfair. He has made some good points, I admit.

Thanks a lot, Luke. It was a two day shoot. It was really crazy too, but a blast.


----------



## duders (Feb 25, 2008)

Honestly, in most of my posts I try to keep my opinions short, although it's quite clear which side of the fence I sit on. Unfortunately, most of it all true.

Also, NYU really didn't have to invest financially into Singapore, as their Government is pretty much paying for everything over there.  The New York Times had a really great article a couple of weeks ago about American universities franchising out to other countries.

The past year was filled with problems associated with having a chairperson (although well meaning) who was absent during large portions of the semester. Many problems had arisen which would have easily been taken care of if he were in New York full time. I know the case is the same in Singapore.

Opinion: Also, having faculty members spend some time in Singapore and some in New York is a complete waste of time. There's no time to build relationships or continuity with instructors if they are gone in a couple of weeks.

I know they plan to do the same thing next year, which is a problem. Of course, some of it can be attributed to 'working out the kinks', or it can be attributed to poor planning and a hastily put together endeavor, which is what Tisch-Asia is.


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 25, 2008)

> Originally posted by duders:
> 
> Also, NYU really didn't have to invest financially into Singapore, as their Government is pretty much paying for everything over there.  The New York Times had a really great article a couple of weeks ago about American universities franchising out to other countries.



I have noticed the trend of American universities franchising abroad. Here is a rather nice illustration that's comparable to Tisch Asia:

http://www.rsica.com/

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you USC Middle East. It's a joint venture between the USC School of Cinematic Arts and the Royal Film Commission of Jordan.

The way it differs from Tisch Asia is that it's designed specifically for men and women from the Middle East. I don't even think American students can enroll.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 25, 2008)

Not to interupt the conversation flow, but does anyone know what the deal is with Columbia. How many interviews do they give and when will they start notifying people. From everything I've heard, just because you don't get an interview at Columbia doesn't necessarily mean you didn't get accepted. Is this right?


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 25, 2008)

Yup, a Columbia rep told me they admit some people without interviews, although I think I remember someone from Columbia posting that they didn't know anyone who got in without an interview. According to the Columbia guy in the office though it's possible! He said we will start hearing about interviews in mid-late March. I keep checking here just in case though because some schools seem to have started the notifications earlier than they said.


----------



## ernesto (Feb 25, 2008)

haven't checked the forum for a while but i came back and found the discussion on reputation, etc, all because of those silly singapore emails we all got, quite interesting actually...

to me, there's no difference between craft and reputation. or at least i hope so. i want to believe in a world in which a school taht is famous for being good (i.e. which has a good reputation, like NYU in NYC) is actually good because it teaches the craft of filmmaking well...if reputation doesn't matter and if telling stories and craft does, then why apply to schools with a great reputations in the first place? or why apply to film school at all, instead of spending the money in renting equipment and rallying up your buddies to make a few films, etc, or going to a super cheap community college and spending all the money you'd blow in tuition in the actual production of films? 

either you believe that a name is more than a brand OR you say hell to it all and do it the robert rodriguez way. you can't have it both ways. well, you can, but it would strike me as kinda complacent...

but what disspointed me, to be honest, is that tisch would send mass emails to a lot of us that did not get into the nyc program publicizing their singapore program...if i had wanted to go there i would applied, right?...for some reason i thought tisch would be 'above' money making, business, etc...but probably that was just naive on my part...obviously, they want to sell their new venture in singapore, populated it with live bodies...doesn't anyone else think that's kind of sad?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, i feel u, yaar. but do you think that they might think we're talented too and aren't quite ready to let us go yet? i've checked out a few movies made by ppl who ended getting the singapore email. there are EXCELLENT, ji. there are some amazingly talented ppl here. maybe, nyu tisch admissions saw that...maybe, they want to give another great opporunity to a talented person.


----------



## Winterreverie (Feb 26, 2008)

> Originally posted by santoki:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by redpokiepenguin:
> ...


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just Got a Columbia interview for 2nd week of March....
I'm excited!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats Birdman! Did they call or email you?


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks 
they called, and they e-mailed to confirm.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 26, 2008)

congrats on the interview at columbia. say hi to my old alma mater for me.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 26, 2008)

wanted to solicit some advice from you all. 

i haven't heard a peep from nyu, neither rejection nor an interview. i'm thinking that the usps hates me and is hiding my mail...? but i feel like i'm in weird grad school limbo. thoughts?


----------



## robertish (Feb 26, 2008)

same here for Columbia, just got called in for an interview the second week of march. It was a phone call, he missed me and left a message. good luck to all!


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 26, 2008)

congrats robertish and birdman,

eeek i guess that means they are calling this week. anyone have any info on how many people they are calling?

also, i was curious, for those who applied to columbia...how did you guys approach the dialogue prompt writing sample? the one where they made you choose a prompt and write out dialogue for.

I chose the one about the boy and the stranger in the house...I didn't go crazy creative with it so I am wondering what other people did.


----------



## trajan9 (Feb 26, 2008)

Robertish and others, did you apply for screenwriting?


----------



## robertish (Feb 26, 2008)

trajan9, 
god the application process was like a one month long sleepless blur and I dont remember how columbia phrased it, but don't all the applicants get dumped into the same process? and they ask for a focus? 
I am interested in directing. I thought i just wrote that my focus was directing. 

Allen, I took the one about the homeless guy and the jogger. Id be interested to swap em and swap criticism if you like, its such a specific assignment that it could be fun to see what others wrote.


----------



## robertish (Feb 26, 2008)

sorry, i mean to say, i thought they just asked for a focus and if they did phrase it in that way, i definitely wrote for directing.


----------



## blueskeyes (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow... wasn't expecting Columbia calls yet. I guess this is all starting to happen. Columbia is definitely the school I spent the most time tinkering with on the application. I really believe in their mission.

I'd also be interested in sharing stories on the writing sample. I chose the homeless guy and the jogger. I decided to work it in as a short story. Would love to swap stories. That would be a lot of fun. 

Hoping to get a call but I won't spend too much time worrying about it cause it just isn't in our control.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 26, 2008)

Sure robertish and blueskeyes, PM me with your email and I'll send you my dialogue.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dayum...Columbia is calling peeps already. I hope I get a call. I did the homeless guy and the jogger dialogue thing. I made the homeless guy is the ex boyfriend of the jogger (a young female). He is actually an actor who is trying get "in character" for an upcoming role on Broadway. They end up having a crazy a$$ conversation.


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 26, 2008)

everyone seems to have written about the homeless guy and the jogger. I chose that one too - I'd be more than happy to trade samples. Homeless guy in the park just spells new york to me.

congrats robertish... are you also interviewing the 11th?


----------



## robertish (Feb 26, 2008)

no, I was schedules for the 12th. congrats to you too!


----------



## robertish (Feb 26, 2008)

also, we started trading, if anyone wants to get in on the massive columbia short scene trade. pm me or others (though ill warn im busy as **** this week and wont prolly give back a response until this weekend, {{{{{just wanna disclaim so the sensetive types (like myself) dont think im just taking long to respond cause i secretly think it sucks or something}}}}}


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow!  Columbia's placing calls for interviews!  Correct me if I'm wrong, but does Columbia require interviews of everyone?  I recall reading in the application that the 65 accepted applicants will not all have interviews.  

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## santoki (Feb 26, 2008)

Someone on this forum had called Columbia admissions and was told that it was possible to be accepted w/o an interview. So I'm assuming they only interview applicants that they're still undecided about?? I'm not completely sure... What I am sure about is that the Columbia interviews are freaking me out more than NYU's. If we don't get contacted, it could go both ways--we could be in or we could be out. But which is it?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just confirmed an NYU interview for Singapore for March 20th.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations Calliegirl. That's really exciting news. Knock em dead


----------



## krosenbe (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh wow! Congrads to all that recently received interviews with Columbia. I am so nervous!

In any case, I am about to confirm in my interview with the Singapore campus.

Calliegrl03, 
Did you request a video interview?

Much luck to everyone!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 27, 2008)

awesome calliegirl,

you deserve it. I have no doubts they will see your passion and give you the big nod. 

On the columbia front, I did the kid in the kitchen scene when a man comes in. I don't know if anyone did this as well, but I kind of changed the situation a bit. I had the child recognizing him as his uncle after the initial "there's a stranger in my kitchen" phase.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes. I requested a video interview. Can't fly out to Singapore.


----------



## Mauricio Leiva (Feb 27, 2008)

hello, Im new to studentfilms, I have recieved an email from NYU for interview (not for singapore thou.) but still waiting for Columbia. Has anybody confirmed if all those selected for Columbia need to hae an interview? Also, any recommendations regarding the NYU interview? Dress code et al?

thanks!


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm pretty on-edge about columbia (and the fact that anyone can get in _without_ an interview means I'll probably stay on edge for the next couple months or so..)

As for the prompt - it seems I'm the only one who chose the museum scene...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just called Columbia...
They are calling ppl for interviews this next week and early next week. The admissions rep that I spoke to said that at this moment, "there are no where near done" calling ppl. 
I hate this part the most, ji...waiting!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for calling in Calliegirl. This is definitely the worst part. The phone is back in the hand, and once again productivity at work is at an all time low. Is Columbia your first choice right now?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just found my Columbia dialogue scene. I haven't looked at it in ages. I'll send it anyone who wants to read it. Just PM me your email. I want to do it over again though, ji...

Luke...Yes, Columbia is now my first choice.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sophie...
Interesting premise for your dialogue scene.


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I stumbled upon this site today while looking for someone who had gone through the Columbia interview before. I just got a call yesterday and let me tell you I was psyched because NYU turned me down the day before. Goes to show you I guess... Has anyone else heard yet?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey! Hey D!
Congrats...I'm waiting for Columbia to call me too. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey,

I received my NYU Singapore interview today. Anybody else receive it?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

quick question: any of you people that got interviews at the nyu campus choose producing as your discipline?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

I did!
For March 20th...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you flying to Singapore?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope...I'm doing a video conference.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey I got the email for Singapore too.

How are they arranging the video conference? Is it going to be in NYC?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not sure yet. Waiting for a reply to that answer.


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 27, 2008)

AHHHHHH I just got a call to interview at Columbia!!!!!!! So excited


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Sophie!


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Sophie,

Eek now I am getting a little anxious.

I just replied to the Singapore email and told them I will be in the NYC area March 19th-21st. I opted for the video conference option but I also let them know I am willing to do it in person in NY if there is someone there to interview me.

A video conference seems like it'd be a weird experience. I hate it when cameras are pointed at me! I belong behind the camera, not in front of one...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 27, 2008)

I told them I will be in NYC March 20th - 21st and would love to do it in person at the main NYU Campus or via Video Conference from the NYU Campus.

Allen, did you have your AFI Interview yet?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2008)

I really hope we get calls, ji...


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Bandar,

I actually didn't apply to AFI. In retrospect, I kind of wish I did, I had all the application materials ready, but I just decided not to at last minute for a reason I can't recall now.


----------



## grabbag (Feb 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by Allen Ho:
> congrats robertish and birdman,
> 
> eeek i guess that means they are calling this week. anyone have any info on how many people they are calling?



New to the forum, though I've been patrolling for a while. The person I spoke with at Columbia said they are interviewing about twice as many applicants as will be accepted, which led me to believe that most every person admitted will have been interview.

Now, for the dialogue scene I did the museum.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm I think their wikipedia page says they accept roughly 65 MFA students per year, so I assume that means they'll be calling around 120-130 people.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

so no one did producing at nyu?...nothing. in any case congrats to the columbia interviewees


----------



## heywetried (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey all. I got a request to interview for Singapore, too. Yay... sort of. ;-)

I wonder how many people will actually spend the $1000 to fly out for the interview, considering so many of us didn't actually apply there...

I'm really nervous about Columbia now that they've started notifying interviewees. I'm going out to NYC for my AFI interview, and I'm going to meet with Columbia's film admissions folk for an informational interview (at my request, not theirs).

All this talk about accepting people without an interview smells so fishy that I can hardly believe it. Maybe... it's simply an insurance clause for Columbia in case they don't like enough people from the interviews, and end up with two or three slots, which they have the option of gambling on with the remaining applicants at the last minute.

But that also seems not plausable... I'm going to ask about this specifically and in person when I'm out there, and I'll report back anything I find out.

I just hope I don't get my hopes up in vain!


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info, grabbag! Doesn't look like that many people will be getting into Columbia without an interview, if any. 

My interview is scheduled for March 11th in the PM. I'm going to fly in from Montreal. It's affordable and I want to get in THAT BAD. Does anyone know anybody who's been through the interview process before? I'd like to know what it's like and if they have any tips....

I still can't believe I got the call. I've mostly been applying to film studies programs, but I thought I'd give this a shot since the quantity of materials required wasn't excessive. 

Oh and I also did the museum  I'm so glad I found this board! I've been going through all of this without knowing much about the whole film school application process. So, yay!


----------



## heywetried (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, and I also did the museum scene... at the time I felt it had the most potential, and wasn't tied to the premise, but I don't even remember the other ones. I'm sure they were just as open-ended.

I assume that a lot of people's instinct was to have a kind of super-original and unexpected gimmick or twist to anchor the scene on, just like short films are often so attached to the "final minute twist ending." I imagined that a short short short film would be even more so.

So... I tried to avoid that completely, and man, it was hard. My scene focused on a conversation where the woman is hiding from someone who she thinks has been stalking her. Previously, she was too embarrassed to admit her suspicions to the man, even though it is obvious to the audience that something is up. The man dismisses her concerns anyway, and goes to talk to the other man at the end of the scene.

I described the space and the exhibit, and made it part of the interaction, and I also tried to tie in a lot of character moments which suggested a larger world but didn't elaborate or explain any of it. I also wanted to create moments that would be exciting for actors to portray as well as tell a good yarn, which, my theory goes, will elevate the filmed project (this is a new way of working for me that I've been developing for the last year or so). I hope that they recognize what I was after.

I would be happy to read other people's take on the scenes, and share my own, too.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I kept trying to think of really crazy creative and gimmicky ideas, but then I figured that is what everyone might be doing.

I chose the stranger in the kitchen one and originally I had thought of some gimmicky ideas like "What if, the stranger is actually the child...but from the future!?!" dunh dunh dunh. But then everyone I asked thought of the same thing...so I stopped trying to write the next "Memento" and wrote a normal dramatic and compelling scene.

I ended up making the stranger an associate of the child's estranged father; whom his father has basically sent to coerce the child into leaving with him without telling his mother.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## grabbag (Feb 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by redpokiepenguin:
> so no one did producing at nyu?...nothing. in any case congrats to the columbia interviewees



I did like you did.    And as you all will soon be able to tell, I like emoticons.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

haha Grabbag thank you for replying, although i'm unsure if you meant that you also did producing at nyu or not. oh well good luck to you either way


----------



## trajan9 (Feb 27, 2008)

I got an interview for Columbia on March 12th. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so torn...

Do I want a call from Columbia for an interview because I'm riding the fence and potentially be accepted, or do I want to wait for a call from them in April to tell me that I've been accepted all along?

I just wish they interviewed everyone, but I reckon you'd have a better shot at the assistantships and scholarships if you're accepted without the interview.  Who knows...

I don't know....   I just want to go to Columbia.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 27, 2008)

i applied to 4 schools.  sadly, the only one i didnt get an interview from was columbia.

i still wish everyone who did get an interview, the very best of luck!


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 27, 2008)

hey FLFilmFan,

I think Columbia is still calling for interviews, so we all still have a chance!


----------



## K-MEE (Feb 27, 2008)

HEY everyone,

I swore myself i wouldn't go to this type of site because it only makes me more nervous than i already am but it's totally beyond my control (damn lack of willingness). 
I haven't heard from any of the universities i applied to (meaning USC, columbia, NYU tish and UCLA) nor have i been called in or rejected. Is it because i'm foreigner? And they know i'm most unlikely gonna fly to USA for an interview or maybe because they didn't receive my toefl yet?
I'm so confused right now.


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey, K-MEE. I don't want to make you feel more nervous, but I am an international student as well and I got the call from Columbia this Tuesday. But no worries: it has been posted that calls will be made up until next week. Cheers!


----------



## K-MEE (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks d_lefeb.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 28, 2008)

Agh!

I haven't heard anything yet!

Panic!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 28, 2008)

Let's pray that today is our day to get calls...


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 28, 2008)

uggg. I left my cell phone in my apartment. Do they email as well as call?


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Luke,

They called my home number (my sister answered), left a message on my cell phone AND emailed. You're supposed to email back anyway, not call. Cheers and viel glÃ¼ck!


----------



## K-MEE (Feb 28, 2008)

I've called Columbia today and they say, they're gonna keep doing interviews till the end of March and that some aren't getting any interviews but that doesn't mean they won't be accepted. Basically you can be accepted with or without interviews. I don't like they sneaky false hope. Why would they call some people but not others? 
Sadistic


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replay d lefeb and K-mee, 

I think I would much rather get an interview and at least know I'm being considered, than to wait until the end of april with thoughts of the worst running through my head


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 28, 2008)

I hear ya, Luke. And honestly, I can't really imagine that many people getting in without one, no matter what they say.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 28, 2008)

Allen, Bandar,
Did you recieve an email regarding interview options for Singapore? I want to see if we can interview in NYC. That's the best option at this point. Worst case, I will have to do a phone interview. To do the webcam interview, they're asking you to get a mircophone and webcam to conduct it. I may ask around, but I am going to send Ms. Gonalez another email.

I don't understand why we can't interview in NYC? There is a NYU Tisch Asia representive based in NYC too. I'm going to call him now.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 28, 2008)

I did receive the e-mail and I have requested a telephone interview.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 28, 2008)

What'd the representative say?

I'd much rather interview in person. I am terrible with the phone and I hate using Skype and iChat...It feels unprofessional and a lot can go wrong.

My mom has frequent flyer miles to Asia...I am wondering if I should make the trek over there.

Not hearing from Columbia yet makes me feel like I should fully explore my other options...I don't know what to do!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree. I left a message for the Tisch Asia in NYC. I will call again.

I just spoke to Mr. Derise, rep for Tisch Asia. He is going to send an email to Virginia about the issue. I'm really thinking that the in person at Singapore, phone and video conference interviews are going to our only option. 

Allen,
Maybe you should fly out there after all. Let us know how it goes, ji. I can't afford it or miss a few days of work.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Feb 28, 2008)

Another day without a call from Columbia...

is anyone else starting to panic?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yep!
I'm watching Raj Kapoor film clips to make myself feel better.


----------



## Mauricio Leiva (Feb 28, 2008)

this is what i got from columbia:

All divisions conduct interviews by invitation only. Because of the
large number of applicants it is not logistically possible for every
applicant to receive an individual interview. As such, the Committees
depend upon the insights provided by applicants' personal statements
and letters of recommendation submitted on their behalf. They are
usually scheduled by phone, email and postal mail.

hope it helps...


----------



## Mauricio Leiva (Feb 28, 2008)

and i still keep on recieving those damned school fo the arts emails!!!!!!


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Feb 28, 2008)

me too!!!


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Feb 28, 2008)

You're not going to believe this, but I just got a call from Columbia!!! I almost didn't even answer the phone because the caller-id said anonymous (and it's like 9:15 on the East coast), but this was by-far the best anonymous phone call I've ever gotten.

You're next Calliegrl!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 28, 2008)

HOLLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 28, 2008)

Plan,
What other schools did you apply to?


----------



## swilsey (Feb 28, 2008)

I just got called for a Columbia interview as well!!!! Advice on question types?


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Feb 28, 2008)

I actually applied all over the place: USC, UCLA, Columbia, Chapman, Northwestern, and BU.

Although, I haven't actually brought myself to mail my Chapman app - I guess my heart's just not in it.


----------



## Mauricio Leiva (Feb 28, 2008)

got the email for interview!!! wohoo!! congrats to all!


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmm that's weird that they're notifying people past business hours. Ahhhh...it feels like they're going to wrap up soon and I haven't heard anything.

Things are starting to look grim...


----------



## santoki (Feb 28, 2008)

Of those that get accepted to Columbia, how many are usually interviewed (or not interviewed)? Does anyone know?

Oh, and congrats to everyone that got invited for an interview!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah Allen...
I agree, ji.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 29, 2008)

oops, apparently they are still calling people for interviews because i was called last night from 7-9 PM for an interview.

however, i have elected for a phone interview.


----------



## ds (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations FLFilmFan and keep us posted!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 29, 2008)

FLFilmFan, 

What are your top school choices if you get into all of them?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 29, 2008)

well, obviously they are all tremendous schools and i would be more than content to be a part of any of them.

fsu is hands down my number one school.

afi/nyu is on par and columbia is a contingency that may actually be higher than the previous two depending on where i want to be geographically.


----------



## Siddharth (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everyone! I am from New Delhi and just joined the forum. I have been reading ur posts, quite a few already have am interview call from nyu. there is hardly anyone talking about the interview though - or do we have a separate discussion thread for that? I have an interview at nyu singapore. does it make more sense for me to travel to singapore for the interview - or should a telephonic/ video interview do?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 29, 2008)

I called Columbia and they said that they may be calling ppl though early next week. I dunno... They were calling ppl at night, ji. Also, the lady that I spoke infered that getting an interview meant that you have a WAY better chance of getting in. 

Haven't gotten a call or email yet...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 29, 2008)

You probably have a way better chance at getting in with an interview because if they do accept people without them, I can imagine it would only be a small handful while they may be interviewing a couple dozen. So I guess there is still some hope?...


----------



## ada (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

So I am an international student and I got an interview offer this morning via email from Columbia! The guy who emailed me told me that I could ask him questions regarding the interview whenever I want. I think they are very nice.

I did not know what I had to feel about this offer but apparently after reading your postings it seems to be a very good sign - I hope so. 
My interview date is March 14th. Almost the LAST PERSON! Very scary!

BTW I did not talk about the museum. I did the park scene. Somehow I managed to talk about strippers, italian shoes or shipwrecks in my scene so you don't really wanna know about it.


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey ada!

Congrats on getting the email! I got it a few days ago and, like you, didn't quite know what to make of it until I found this board. I'm also an international student and will be flying down to NYC for my interview on March 11th. From where do you hail and will you be going to Columbia or phoning it in?

Also, how do you know you are one of the last to be emailed and/or interviewed? Did the email say? Just curious!

Cheers and congrats again!

PS To the other lucky ones who got an interview, when are they?


----------



## krosenbe (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrads once again to all who have received interview confirmation.

At this point, I am getting quite nervous. I was really hoping to speak with a columbia rep.

fingers crossed.


----------



## santoki (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm getting nervous too...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 29, 2008)

So glad I only applied to AFI and NYU!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow!
I'm speechless...
Ada,
What do you mean that you were "almost" the last person?


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey d_lefeb, I'm an international student too, also from Canada. I'm also going to fly in for the interview, mine is on the 13th and I'm flying in on the 12th (afraid of flight delays and missing flights so giving myself a bit of extra time). I want to do the grad students tour before my interview on Thursday, I think they run them at 1...


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey sophie!

I'm actually doing the same as you (flying in the night before) and was actually considering taking the tour as well. My interview is at 3 so there should be enough time... Has anyone else taken it? It is worth the time?

Congrats sophie and break a leg!


----------



## ada (Feb 29, 2008)

no worries guys!

I think there has been a misunderstanding about my 'almost' part. I had read someone's posting on this forum  saying that all of the interviews would be conducted in the week of March 10-14. But maybe I am terrible wrong. They might be calling or emailing people also next week. I don't know anything about that.

but I can share with you some official facts about the interview(a MFA Film student contacted me):

'Everyone who is considered for admission is interviewed.  I can't speak to the main questions asked as every faculty member conducts interviews differently, but it is nothing to worry about.  It is usually very friendly and more about getting to know you and why you're interested in film.  That's not to say that they couldn't reference your application (writing samples, etc...), but on the whole it was not an unnerving experience for me or anyone else that I know of.'


I am really sorry for stressing some people by mistake with my previous posting.


----------



## ada (Feb 29, 2008)

also to answer some people's Qs

I will fly to NYC thursday night or friday morning from Chicago. I study there as a student from Istanbul, lol!


----------



## santoki (Feb 29, 2008)

> Originally posted by ada:
> Everyone who is considered for admission is interviewed.



This is what I initially thought. The Columbia students that I know of were all interviewed and it didn't seem like they knew of any classmates who weren't interviewed. Right now, I'm more likely to believe the students as opposed to admissions. The admissions staff at various schools seem to be giving contradicting information regarding a lot of things. It makes me second guess everything they say.


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 29, 2008)

ada, thanks for the interview info! It answered many of my questions.

I can't say I'm surprised that no one has gotten in without an interview in the past...


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 29, 2008)

damn, so the weekend is here.


----------



## FarhanAli (Feb 29, 2008)

Are any of the people who have been invited for interviews applying for screenwriting?


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 29, 2008)

You don't decide until your second year of course, but I plan to pursue screenwriting.


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 29, 2008)

Screenwriting for me too, but I am also interested in directing/producing, screenwriting most though.


----------



## FarhanAli (Feb 29, 2008)

> Originally posted by d_lefeb:
> You don't decide until your second year of course, but I plan to pursue screenwriting.



Sorry that's right. I've applied to so many schools that the reqs are starting to blend together.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 1, 2008)

> This is what I initially thought. The Columbia students that I know of were all interviewed and it didn't seem like they knew of any classmates who weren't interviewed. Right now, I'm more likely to believe the students as opposed to admissions. The admissions staff at various schools seem to be giving contradicting information regarding a lot of things. It makes me second guess everything they say.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's see how next week goes1


----------



## swilsey (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I was called/emailed last week about my interview and it isn't until March 21. This is just to let people know what's going on and compare time slots to see who will be there around the same time. I haven't decided if I'm flying in or not because I live in Oregon. I think it may be worth it.

CONGRATS to everyone else who got interviews and for those waiting, there's still a good chance that there is another round of phone calls coming.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey...
I just called Columbia. The admissions rep said that most of the calls have been made so far. She said that film division are wrapping things up, they make a couple of last minute phone calls. Pretty much, people offered an interview are considered for admission. She said that they conisder ppl without an interview...but I think the chances are slim, going off of what I got from her. 

Man, at least NYU is honest. I give them mad props. Columbia needs to change their FAQ section, for real. 

Lying to eager, prospective film students=Not cute at all.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 3, 2008)

Sigh...I guess it looks like I won't be going to NY next year...


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 3, 2008)

Allen, I feel your pain.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 3, 2008)

hope for the columbia call is diminishing by the hour. This is certainly frustrating. Has anyone heard anything today? By the way, thanks for the info about your call to Columbia Calliegirl


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 3, 2008)

I want my 100 bucks back!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 3, 2008)

$100 refund for not getting an interview?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 3, 2008)

Arre yaar!
I was joking...Columbia's app fee was 100 bucks.
But on a serious note, let's see how things pull out for this week.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 3, 2008)

I know they said that they were finishing up phone calls this week, but I've just got this really bad feeling. The fact that there were a bunch of people who all got calls last thursday evening makes me think that the admissions board stayed late to finish up the phone calls before the weekend. Maybe I'm just entering depression mode. If anyone has any glimmer's of hope I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah! I know...I found that odd too. I really don't know what to ask anymore.

Let's just see. I have plans if doesn't work out.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello,
Just spoke to a student from Columbia Film department. He said that they DONE calling ppl for interviews. No interview=no consideration for admission. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but this is what I heard. Maybe a miracle of some sort will happen...

Luke,
Kick a-s-s at your NYU interview, ji. NYU has AMAZING program. Techically, it's much better than Columbia.

Good Luck all!


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Calliegrl- really appreciated.

Good luck with all of your admissions and future film projects. I'm sure you'll do something amazing. You seem to be brimming with passion for film and thats at least half the battle.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah...
I'm already planning to shoot something this summer. I will intern (for free) at film production company. I'm not sure if I can live in Singapore for three years if accepted to NYU. I've pretty much given up on Columbia at this point, to be honest. It was a great experience, though. I'm definitely try again and get more work experience.


----------



## santoki (Mar 3, 2008)

I only need one "yes". 
I only have one remaining school to hear from. 
And it's my number one.

The wait is exhausting...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 3, 2008)

Did you apply to Columbia?


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am new to the site. Last Thursday Feb. 28th at around 7pm or so (L.A. time) I was offered an interview for Columbia and I am excited. The person who called me said they were scheduling interviews for the week of March 17th. I scheduled mine for the 17th. So it seems my interview is later than everyone here on the site. 

Anyone know how I can schedule an informational/tour? Or are they 1pm daily? Please let me know! Thanks. 

I'm so excited. Columbia is the only school I applied to. NYU not quite my cup of tea.


----------



## santoki (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep. I didn't get a call. As for NYU, I decided not to interview for Singapore. So now I only have to wait for UCLA.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## santoki (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Calliegrl. I hope your Singapore interview goes well. Your production plans too!


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Mar 3, 2008)

I just received a letter of rejection in the mail from the Cinema Studies department at NYU Tisch. This follows their rejection e-mail sent to me in regards to their Film MFA program, but inviting me to interview for a spot at their Tisch Asia campus in Singapore, which I politely declined.

This now narrows my application field to five. The applications I have yet to hear a receive a response on are:

AFI Directing
Columbia Film MFA
Columba Film Studies MA
UCLA Production/Directing MA
USC Critical Studies MA

All who applied have my respect.


----------



## krosenbe (Mar 4, 2008)

Just spoke with someone at Columbia admissions.

i wanted to reiterate...just because you weren't granted an interview, does not mean you aren't granted admissions.

wait and breathe.

Chins up.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 4, 2008)

Just wondering what people thought about the whole "admission without an interview thing" at Columbia. Does it Exist? Does it mean that they saw your application and said to themselves "this applicant is so freakin sweet he/she doesn't even need an interview. We don't even need to meet this person to tell that they are Columbia material!!" 

This is all pretty much driving me crazy


----------



## santoki (Mar 4, 2008)

Columbia's admissions process baffles me. It's also nerve-racking too.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 4, 2008)

Agreed. They need to get it together.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know when people will be notified if they were rejected or accepted w/o an interview for Columbia?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 4, 2008)

Just got an email re: the interview! A sample...

REGARDING THE INTERVIEWS:

Interviews are scheduled for 20 minutes. You should be prepared to 
answer questions regarding your submitted portfolio and admissions 
materials. Other questions and topics are totally up to the faculty 
interviewers.

Am totally excited/petrified!


----------



## santoki (Mar 4, 2008)

I read that Columbia will send out most of their decisions in late April. Everyone should get notification by early May though. Oh, and the decisions are given by snail mail.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

I would love for you to support my campaign!

http://apps.facebook.com/sponsor-me/campaign/broadway-bound-feature-film

Best,

Bandar


----------



## moscuestahelado (Mar 4, 2008)

hi d,

i just found this site today and am sort of amazed that the thread has been going on for this long.  i was granted an interview at columbia but i didn't receive the email you were quoting.  when did you get that?  i'm curious as to when your interview is, as mine is the week of the 16th, and think perhaps they were/are doing the calls/sending the emails in alphabetical order.  i would have thought that the interview emails would be sent out as a batch...

good luck with yours,

j 




> Originally posted by d_lefeb:
> Just got an email re: the interview! A sample...
> 
> REGARDING THE INTERVIEWS:
> ...


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey!

Congrats on getting the interview! I am also relatively new to the site, having found out about it last week. I got the email today at 6 PM sharp. However, my interview is earlier than yours (next Tuesday) so I think that is why I got the email before you did. I don't think it's in alphabetical order (my last name starts with L). Of course, maybe the person who contacted you about this isn't the same as mine. I've been dealing with a guy called Jake Kader.

Best of luck!


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 4, 2008)

i loved my interview with nyu.  it was more of a conversation and account of storytelling amongst people i respect very much.

quite possibly one of the most respectable institutions that i felt honored to be in the presence of.

they were constantly laughing at my anecdotes and treated me as if i had accomplished something by speaking to them.

whoever has to interview there should expect a very laid back but professional interview.


----------



## duders (Mar 5, 2008)

I have to agree with FLFilmFan's account of the NYU interview. It really is relaxed and fun. It's kind of like a first date: they are just trying to get to know you.


----------



## notorious (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'm wondering about other people's experience interviewing for NYU (new york campus). I had mine on Friday, and I did not feel like it was a relaxed conversation. It felt more like they were testing my improv skills on storytelling. Especially in the end when I was asked to tell a story from a random photo. Definately something you cant prepare for. I did not feel like the interview went well.  What about everyone else?


----------



## Glenn Jason (Mar 5, 2008)

Honestly: a bit of both. Because they were very nice. And at the beginning, they made every effort to relax me. Which is wonderful and appreciated. But when they asked questions, it was in rapid fire. And these were TOUGH questions. They also had me come up with a story on the spot, which is something I feel did well with. In all, a bit of mixed feelings. I answered some questions well but overall I thought I could have represented myself better. So we'll see.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 5, 2008)

i think it is different with every person.

i came off particularly goofy.  i didnt sit on their comfy couches.  i didnt know nyc temperature so i piled on layers of thick jackets.  i told stories of nyc as it was my first time there.

they were constantly laughing and were going off on tangents which was very relaxing and made we feel as if i was amongst peers.

they asked me an image that i thought was of sorrow and i alluded to a brick wall i had seen coming out of the subway.

its kind of funny these interviews.  we are dressing up as if we are going to testify before a grand jury but we are going in there to talk about, of all things, movies.  things people do on weekends to avoid boredom or take girls out on dates.

they were trying to get me to force a story and it was a little hard for me to do that because the way i tell stories in person is less organized than i do on film.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anyone remember the names of the people that interviewed them at NYU. It would be interesting to see if they kept those people consistant, or used a different group of people for different interviews.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anybody heard back anything yet from the Singapore campus?


----------



## blueskeyes (Mar 6, 2008)

Bandar -

I have decided to fly to Singapore for my interview which is on March 19th. I chose to do this for a few reasons. One, I have to see this place with my own eyes. I could not possibly make that kind of decision without listening in on some classes, speaking with students who are actually there (no offense Duders), and experiencing the country of Singapore. Two, I am a heck of a lot better in an interview in person than I am over a phone or video conference. Three, although I don't think it will have any bearing on admissions chances I want to show that I am committed to the idea of TischAsia and not just curious since most of us were NYC candidates. And four, I am always up for an adventure, albeit expensive one.

Anyone else headed to Singapore to interview? We should meet up across the pond and have dinner or something.

Best of luck everyone in this crazy time for all of us!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 6, 2008)

Did you receive a response back from Virginia with your date?  I have e-mailed her the date I would like my interview but haven't received a response back from her yet.  It's been over a week!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't heard a thing either.


----------



## blueskeyes (Mar 6, 2008)

Bandar -

Yes she wrote me yesterday to confirm a date and time. She might be notifying the in person interview candidates before the phone candidates? No idea.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## moscuestahelado (Mar 6, 2008)

d,

yes, your interview is earlier than mine.  did they tell you which faculty you'd be meeting with?  perhaps this is why the emails are sent out in separate groups; i'm interviewing during their spring break, so the faculty will probably shuffle around.  it also might have to do with concentration: did you apply on a certain track (i.e. directing/screenwriting)?  this could also account for the difference...my last name also begins with L so they are dividing it somehow...

let me know how it goes!

j



> Originally posted by d_lefeb:
> Hey!
> 
> Congrats on getting the interview! I am also relatively new to the site, having found out about it last week. I got the email today at 6 PM sharp. However, my interview is earlier than yours (next Tuesday) so I think that is why I got the email before you did. I don't think it's in alphabetical order (my last name starts with L). Of course, maybe the person who contacted you about this isn't the same as mine. I've been dealing with a guy called Jake Kader.
> ...


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey j,

I wish they told me who I will be meeting with! I'm not sure concentration has much to do with our meeting times  since what we selected in our applications is tentative and we won't be held to it come second year if we change our minds, but, for the record, I selected screenwriting.

I'll definitely be posting on here what went on after my interview on Tuesday. I can't believe it's just days away! Crazy...

Cheers! D.


----------



## ada (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey guys,

My interview at Columbia is next week on March 14th n they already told me with whom I'll have the interview. 

In my application, I had specified that I wanted to become a producer and they literally will make me talk in front of the Head of the Producing Faculty! - Ira Deutchman. There will be also Maureen Ryan from the Producing Faculty as well.

When I checked out their bios, I realized that Deutchman is more like the business guy by being an expert in film marketing & distribution. He obviously has remarkable producing experience too. He worked with Steven Soderbergh!

On the other hand, Ryan with a commitment in documentaries seems more like a spirit of cinema, dealing mostly with finding the interesting stories for films and honestly I fell in love with her documentary stories. (Christo & Jean-Claude, Homeless Soccer team etc.)

So two masters from 2 sides of the movie world...
It will be very very exciting for me to meet them regardless of what will be the acceptance decision. But I won't deny that I desperately want to see a fat package from Columbia in my mailbox! Because it is the only film school that I wished to go and applied to.

Good luck to everyone who is going to be interviewed! n good luck to everyone else too!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey ada!

Quick question... Did you ask to know who will be interviewing you or did they just tell you? 'Cause I might email and ask...

Thanks and good luck!

PS I am also desperate to get that big Columbia envelope in April! It would really suck not to get in at this point...


----------



## ada (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep,

she (the MFA student in Producing) just told me on her email when she gave me the logistic info about the interview.
I did not ask her. But I can't see any harm asking about it with a kind email cuz generally they should let you.

Cuz, frankly I will be interviewed in the Faculty Department and it should be nice if they can at least tell to which department you should go for your interview. (did they give you the directions for the place/room where your interveiw will be)

Regardless, I hope your interview will be fantastic!

p.s. there can be an alphabetic order involved because my interview is on 14th and my lastname starts with "sa."


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess it doesn't hurt to email if you're real nice 

This is the info they gave me for the location:
INTERVIEWS IN-PERSON WILL BE HELD AT:

Columbia University School of the Arts
Film Division
2960 Broadway
513 Dodge Hall
New York, New York 10027

NOTE: Please come to the Film Division Reception Office, Room 513, to 
check in and to find out the room your interview will be held.

Maybe different concentrations get different info? Maybe that had to do with when/how/etc we're interviewed after all...


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 6, 2008)

hey d_lefeb,
I'm interviewing for screenwriting too and I think you said the guy who emailed you is Jake? He's the one I've been in contact with too and my interviewers are Katherine Diekmann and Trey Ellis. They both have a background in journalism and so do I--maybe they were picked because of that, so you might have different interviewers, but maybe you have them too. I would email Jake and ask, they're not trying to hide it or anything since they told me and Ada, they probably just forgot to tell you (he told me on the phone).


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 6, 2008)

I did email, thanks for letting me know what you know! What happened was that they missed me on the phone and only left a message. So I guess never speaking to this Jake dude didn't help. Thanks you guys and hopefully I'll know who's interviewing me soon!


----------



## Mauricio Leiva (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, Im being in Columbia by Eric Mendelson and Dan Kleinman. The first won best director in Sundance 1999 and the second is the opening sequence designer for the bond films since goldeneye. Kleinman has also directed music videos for Madonna and others. Both of them seem to be in very different areas...

good luck to everyone!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 6, 2008)

Gah! Why was everyone told who was interviewing them but me? 

I hope Jake emails me back tomorrow. This whole process is just nerve-racking.


----------



## duders (Mar 6, 2008)

> Originally posted by Luke joseph:
> Does anyone remember the names of the people that interviewed them at NYU. It would be interesting to see if they kept those people consistant, or used a different group of people for different interviews.



It's definitely a rotating group of people. The only constant is John Tintori who is the chair.


----------



## giulia (Mar 6, 2008)

I got an e-mail from NYU saying they rejected me more or less at the half of february, but I don't know if they informed me earlier as an international student..
so not receiving any might be a good sign....
r u sure that everybody as to be interviewed?!?


----------



## giulia (Mar 6, 2008)

hey everybody!
I'm new on this site, I'm from Italy and I'm not really in the US application system, it was a nightmare to put all the material together and such a wonderful surprise when they emailed me from COLUMBIA for the interview! I didn't get any phone call though, did the other international students got a phone call?
unfortunately i cannot come over to NY so it's gonna be by phone....
DOES ANYBODY KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT PHONE INTERVIEWS?!?!??!
or about international student's interviews? 
I didn't really understand whether it's about language or something else....what do they usually ask?
need some tips, my interview is on the 12th - pretty early........


In any case, did everybody get an e-mail with interviewers names?

good luck to everybody!!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 7, 2008)

W00t! The very nice Jake Kader just emailed back and said that I should be expecting additional emails from him with some more info (including faculty interviewers). Yay! I hope I get Ira Deutchman. He knows my boss/recommender so that would be good


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm interviewing with Bette Gordon and Misael Sanchez. Sanchez isn't even on the Columbia faculty page. Hmmm.....

I found him on Google. He's a cinematography guy. I guess our interviewers aren't chosen according to our possible concentration after all.


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello all!

I hope everyone's interviews are going splendidly. I have an interview coming up soon at Columbia. I'm trying not to dwell on it and am having a difficult time! 

Someone here mentioned that they were going to do a tour of some sort. Could you let me know how to arrange this? I called the film department and they said they didn't have any tours. Is there someone specific I can speak with? 

Thanks so much! 

W. J.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Wendja, the film school doesn't have tours but there are general grad tours and you can ask for them to give you more info about the film school when you're on that tour. I called and you don't have to rsvp, just go to Low Libary at 1 pm (every day on weekdays), and turn left into the visitor's office.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info, sophie! I looked it up on the website and it doesn't say how long the tour is. Anyone know? 'Cause my interview is at 3 PM...


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Mar 7, 2008)

Just thought I point out that, with this being the 467 reply, this is officially the longest thread in the grad school forum.

But who's counting...


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 7, 2008)

Hahah maybe we should start a new NYU/Columbia thread, I think I read that the tour is 1 hour, if it goes over I'm sure you can leave early but you should be fine for 3. And Low Library is a big domed building in the middle of campus, the Columbia girl said you can't miss it.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 7, 2008)

Lol, I'm sure that if we started a new thread, we'd just come back to this one anyway.

It's too bad we won't be touring on the same day. Would have been neat to meet some fellow posters. Well, hopefully we'll get in and meet come September!


----------



## ada (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Giulia,

I am also an international student(from Istanbul) and I only got an email like you even though I am currently in Chicago.

All of the people that I talked told me that there is nothing stressful about the interviews. You are just expected to tell about yourself more and maybe refer to your application which really makes sense if you prepared your own application 

It is nothing like a Movie Trivia! or at least this is what they(MFA students) told me.

So no worries, I guess and good lucj!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm an international student and I got the call... Just thought I'd add a contradiction


----------



## ada (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey d,

but you should accept that Canda doesn't really count!... just wanted to increase the contradiction.lol


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 7, 2008)

They do count Canadians as internationals but we don't have to take the TOEFFL mwhaa


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, I'm French Canadian. That's totally international! (Still didn't have to take the TOEFL since I go to an English speaking university  )


----------



## K-MEE (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a french from paris and English isn't even my second language it's my third! And i know for sure that the schools I've applied to, didn't receive my toefl yet.


----------



## jplange (Mar 9, 2008)

Just curious, did anyone here get an interview at NYU and not at Columbia?


----------



## robertish (Mar 9, 2008)

huh, interesting question. I got both. did you also get both jplange? if so, how your nyu interview go?


----------



## jplange (Mar 9, 2008)

I actually didn't get both. I interviewed at NYU but never got the call from Columbia. There is some confusion about Columbia's admission policy as to whether an interview is mandatory to get in...I actually felt when applying that my application to Columbia was much stronger than to NYU but I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

As for NYU, I've read some posts here about the interviews being really relaxed, but one of my interviewers was actually quite confrontational. He barely introduced himself at the start of the interview and his questions during it were facetious and bordering on sarcastic - and I don't mean that as a complaint. Looking back on it, I usually would have really enjoyed a conversation of that tone, but I was just getting over the flu and still all hopped up on meds and felt totally out of it all day that day. So in that sense I was frustrated that I might have come off as weaker than I actually am.

However the other two interviewers were very pleasant, I feel like I did okay with the 'story from a picture' thing and the 'three shot birthday party scene'. But overall, I don't think I put my best foot forward.

How about you?


----------



## moscuestahelado (Mar 9, 2008)

hey,


i am also wondering if after speaking to the columbia rep on the phone and receiving the email confirmation, if it was necessary to reply to this.  i had already confirmed a time/date for an interview with him and didn't feel it was necessary to reconfirm.  i just assumed that it was for his records.  how many of you did this/neglected this?

j


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 9, 2008)

I did not reply, j. I also felt it was just for their records. Also, the email did not ask us to reply or confirm or anything.


----------



## krosenbe (Mar 10, 2008)

So, what is this story from a picture question and this 3-shot birthday party scene thing?


----------



## heywetried (Mar 10, 2008)

Regarding being accepted without an interview:

I was in NYC last week for an interview with AFI, and I arranged a meeting with a Columbia admissions person and a current student so I could get a feel for the place, in case I got the call for an interview (I didn't).

I asked specifically about this ambiguous phrasing, and I was told that Columbia has been transitioning from doing no interviews at all to accepting only people who interviews first, over the last 5 years.

Apparently (and both the people who I talked with were only 80-90% on this [grr!]), they have just about or have already completed this transition, and the notice in the application materials is a holdover from this legacy policy, and is due or past due for revision.

So while that's not the 100% answer we were all looking for, I think that it's time for those of us who didn't get he call to lay our hopes for this one to rest.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got back from NY where I had my interview at NYU Tisch, and I have the same feeling about it as some of you guys - I felt that the atmosphere was nice and relaxed, and we were all laughing and so... but the questions were not easy and I felt like I didnÂ´t really answer all of them, because the conversation sometimes went off in another direction. So all in all I have mixed feelings about it!
John Tintori was the one I felt understood me the best... I donÂ´t remember the names of the others...

The School looked really cool though!


----------



## jplange (Mar 10, 2008)

I liked John Tintori too, he seemed like a very enthusiastic chair which I thought reflected well on the program. He talked about having just gotten back from Sundance and being really happy to have run into so many of his past students, which I thought was really nice.

I think what caught me off guard the most was, I went in thinking they would discuss our application (video submissions and writing samples) but my interview started with John Tintori explaining that he and the other interviewers do not review the applications and the interview was a whole separate process...I guess that was my first 'oh ****' moment, of which there were a few...


----------



## duders (Mar 10, 2008)

> Originally posted by andinofilms:
> Here is a grad NYU directing/screenwriting applicant who has been interviewed for the NYC campus... does anyone know when we will hear about decisions?  are they still doing interviews? how are you all holding up? heard from any other school yet?
> 
> Can anyone answer these questions?



Some interviews were done today. There are no other interviews until Friday (the last day).

I think successful applicants are told on April 1st.


----------



## andinofilms (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks duders


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey y'all. Hope all is well with the admission process! 

Does anyone here know when we hear back from Columbia about the final admissions decision? 

Also, anyone here interview with them yet? How was it? (Don't have to give away much, but who did you interview with, how'd you like it, what was the vibe?)


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey all, 

Well I just came back from my Columbia interview so I guess I'll give a bit of a recap for the benefit of the readers. 
I interviewed with Bette Gordon and Misael Sanchez. I got the same disclaimer that I read somewhere before where they weren't all that familiar with my application. Basically, they were the third step in the process and only one of them read my essay. 
At first I thought it might be a guessing game where I needed to guess who read the app, but they told me; it was Mr. Sanchez. 

The interview was informal and very friendly. I felt at ease for the most part and wasn't asked any questions that caught me off guard. It will be your regular stuff; why Columbia, why filmmaking, autobiography (there might be redundancies with the personal statement) and the kind of movies you'd like to make. 

The interview was short, 20 minutes - but didn't feel rushed. It seems like they gathered enough information and that was enough. 

Unlike my AFI interview, I felt like I did pretty good on that one. No questions were left unanswered, and I didn't make any faux pas. I felt like the interviewers were more down to earth and didn't seem as threatening. 

Of course, you never know. You never know how much emphasis they put on the interview, what they were actually wanting to hear, and who you competition is - but I am comfortable about the way I presented myself. 

so now it's about waiting... and wait we all shall. 

Good luck to everyone interviewing in the next few days.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## ada (Mar 11, 2008)

thank you a lot birdman78,
I hope you got the acceptance. My interview is on Friday with Ira Deucthman and Maureen Ryan. In fact, in my autobio essay I clearly showed Deucthman as one of my reasons to attend Columbia. So I hope I don't disappoint him. Perhaps he will be the one who read my application. Anyways...

I really and really appreciated ur post. 
Good luck - actually I feel like you are already in : )


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the encouragement Ada, 
I wouldn't go as far as saying I'm already in, but I'm hopeful. 

what discipline are you applying for?


----------



## ada (Mar 11, 2008)

well, I think so anyway... 

I am applying for producing. how about you?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys! I also had my Columbia interview today and actually met fellow poster grabbag! We actually got to chat quite a bit because the interviews were running quite late. I was scheduled at 3 PM and didn't get in until 4 PM, but no matter: Bette Gordon and Misael Sanchez could not have been nicer. The whole thing was very relaxed and actually quite fun. My interview lasted about 30 minutes and (I think) went pretty well. Here's hoping I (and the rest of you) get in! Cheers! D.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 12, 2008)

jplange,


I also got an interview at NYU and didn't hear anything from Columbia. I'm pretty sure at this point that Columbia is out of the picture. How did your NYU interview go?


----------



## grabbag (Mar 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by d_lefeb:
> Hey guys! I also had my Columbia interview today and actually met fellow poster grabbag!



Hey, d_lefeb! I take it you got home all right? It was fun chatting with you. And, I'll second d's comments re: the interview atmosphere. Our interviewers were really warm and all about getting to know you, not grill you.


----------



## robertish (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey I just got from a Columbia interview with Andy Bienan and Tom Kalin. I was nervous as hell, but when they sat me down, it turned into a really nice conversation, just as most of the posters here described. 
Columbia did some really nice work pairing me with these two, we had a lot to talk about though time was short (they tried to keep it to 15 but we went over a little). The experience made me really wanna watch some Kalin films and read some of the writers Bienan suggested to me. 
Columbia just got ten out of ten for that interview, I left more excited about film than I've ever been.


----------



## giulia (Mar 13, 2008)

hey, i had my phone-interview yesterday...it was with Jamal Joseph and maggie greenwald, they where both very nice but i was pretty nervous and in general talking on the phone is always harder to get into a conversation...btw i'm definitely satisfied with my answers, i answered clearly and definitely being myself!
the questions were about the application (biographical and textes) and then like why did you choose columbia etc.

as for suggestions, i'd say for the phone interview you can't really prepare anything, so just try to  be yourself and....GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 14, 2008)

I had my Columbia interview yesterday and I also felt good about it. I was surprised that neither of my interviewers had read my portfolio, they said the other profs read it and highly reccomended me (as I'm sure they do all of us who did interviews). So we didn't talk about the portfolio at all, it was just a short meeting I think to see my personality. Mine was at the very end of the day and all they asked was what I liked about Columbia and what kinds of films I want to make, and if I had any questions.

d_lefeb or roberttish, can you PM me the name of the person (I think named Gab?) that Jake gave us a sheet of FAQs and his name was on? I can't find mine, I think I may have left it on the bus to the airport! Were the FAQs the same ones as on the Columbia website? Thanks guys!


----------



## ada (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey I am done with the interview too. I was nervous and didn't know how to start speaking first. I couldn't say what I was planning to say but this is the point of a live in-person interview, I guess.
Ira Deutchman and Maureen Ryan are great and just asked the obvious questions. So there was no games , no tricks as everybody says.
The questions were: why columbia? what are you doing in these days? why did you choose producing? What are your favorite movies? etc...

and the interview was over 30 minutes so they allow you to talk if you are a very talkative person like me and feel like you have to keep talking to express yourself.

Overall, I'll wait until the 2nd week of April for the notifications(that's what they said)

Good luck to everyone once again...


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, my interview wasn't quite like yours, ada and sophie. One of my interviewers had read my stuff and most of our discussion was about it. We also talked the program a lot. Oh and sophie, btw, the FAQs on the sheet are just slightly different than those on the website, notably the cost of tuition for the thesis years (4000$ instead of 3000$) and that we should expect our answers during the first two weeks of april. Cheers and good luck to all!


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks D, I wonder why neither of my interviewers had read my portfolio! But they said the other profs did..hmm..I hope it's not a bad sign that it was a lot shorter than yours. How did you like the campus? It was my first time at Columbia, i thought it was really nice


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 14, 2008)

No worries about the interview length: one of last years studentfilms.com posters, Tima, her interview lasted 12 minutes and she got in.

It was my first time at Columbia as well and I have to say that I found the campus to be really beautiful. Though the Film Division is on only one floor (and is kind of lacking in the toilet department), most everyone who walked past me said hi. They seemed to be a cool, intimate group of people.


----------



## TJMalloy (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey all, 
Found this forum and it seems like a cool community. I'm in the same boat as a lot of you --  just got back from several interviews in New York and now I'm waiting for word. The interviews seemed to go well, for the most part, but who's to say, right? Good luck to everyone waiting for the 411 from 212.


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello !

I just had my Columbia interview and figure it is only fair to post about my experience since I read about so many others'. Y'all might not care anymore since it's already so late in the game, but nonetheless:

I had an overall positive experience. My interviewers were kind and polite. There was also a current student in there, who I liked a lot as well. Their energy made me want to be part of the program even more!

However: I was asked a lot of questions that I didn't expect to be asked. After reading all of these posts, I figured it would be easy peasy smooth sailing. Maybe you people tricked me, and I am gullible. Hmph. 
They asked me, among other things:
- What are examples of movies in the theaters that I like?
- What do I think could be improved about my writing?
- Where else did I apply? *this one caught me off guard*

I was really nervous during the interview, but they were very calm and nice. Good luck to all.


----------



## ada (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Miriam,

I swear you are not tricked!
I had to answer a similar question to your first one in my interview. But the second and the third questions.. I think they were meant to be experimental...

good luck, I am sure you are in. They were really nice...


----------



## Glenn Jason (Mar 18, 2008)

You were definitely not tricked!!! My interview was fairly smooth as well, although I was asked to give examples of movies I admire. Good luck to you. I'm sure you rocked it.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 18, 2008)

I just had my interview with NYU. It was over the phone.

I interviewed with John Tintori and 2 faculty. I dont quite remember their names because the phone would go in and out. One was a screenwriting professor and the other was a cinematography professor.

I think the interview went really well. The questions they asked me were based off my application (which they said they looked at parts of) and the basic questions on "why i would want to go there." They had also asked me to recall something in my past and tell a story about it but they weren't very specific and I didn't feel pressured at all. They told me they basically just wanted to see the way I talked, describe people and stories.

I definitely feel like I did well and I wish that my UCLA interview was like this one. I was on like Donkey Kong.

Good luck to everyone else who still has their interviews!


----------



## hunterjaynemartin (Mar 19, 2008)

Has anyone applied to the Film Studies MA program at Columbia (as opposed to the MFA)?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 19, 2008)

I applied to both the Film Studies MA and Film MFA at Columbia.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## big brother (Mar 19, 2008)

my little sister just got the call from susan carnivale @ nyu for the directing program - she was just admitted this morning.


----------



## andinofilms (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought they would be informing about acceptance for DIRECTING on April 1st.  Congrats to your sister, anyways, did anyone directors know anything?


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by big brother:
> my little sister just got the call from susan carnivale @ nyu for the directing program - she was just admitted this morning.



Oy...I'm officially going to start freaking out now...


----------



## dude_dogg438 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey big brother....did ur sis get into the MFA or undergrad?


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 19, 2008)

Anybody know what standard procedure for NYU directing admittances are? Are they gonna phone all accepted peeps now?


----------



## big brother (Mar 19, 2008)

she got into the graduate directing program. the one you guys have been writing about.


----------



## hunterjaynemartin (Mar 19, 2008)

d_lefeb:  do they interview for the MA program?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 19, 2008)

Hunter: No, they don't interview for the MA.


----------



## hunterjaynemartin (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the quick answer


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by big brother:
> she got into the graduate directing program. the one you guys have been writing about.



Congrats, big brother. You sound awfully proud.


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just interviewed w/ Columbia this week and I was hella nervous at first. The interviewers were very nice and asked the standard questions (Why Columbia? What other schools are you applying to? What films resemble the work you would like to make? What kind of films do you want to make? etc.) I gotta admit, I stumbled at first, but ultimately was very comfortable there. (Except, did anyone else feel uncomfortable that the table was so damn high and the chair too short? I felt like a munchkin and I'm actually pretty tall!) 

Loved the vibe and they seemed very caring about the students (I interviewed with Dan, Eric, and a student). They were all very passionate about film and recommended a ton of films to me. The environment seems extremely supportive. Also, this was my first time at Columbia and the campus was beautiful. I am so glad I chose to apply here for the MFA (and nowhere else mind you). God I am praying to get in. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 19, 2008)

hey guys,

just to let you know, i was called about 10 minutes ago and have been accepted to nyu's mfa directing program.

best,


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Contgratualtions, FL!  

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for calls.  Don't forget to breathe!


----------



## ada (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Florida's Film Fan!

My compliments definitely go to you! MFA Directing at NYU is really something. I guess you'll have a very relaxed time for the rest of the spring. Congratulations!


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations, FLFilmFan!!!! I'm not really surprised you made it in. =)

Does this bump NYU higher up your list? Have you heard anything from FSU yet?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks everyone so much!  i just wanted to keep you all informed as i want to be informed as well.

maseiya, wasnt i supposed to meet with you in nyc?  i looked for you but i guess it was pretty stupid not to get your number ahead of time.

my list is very loose, all dependent upon where i get accepted.  

fsu still has interviews this weekend, but i really hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 19, 2008)

FL,

Are you still considering AFI?


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 19, 2008)

Heh. ^_^; We'd talked about meeting up at AFI, because we interviewed there the same day (March 3rd). I cursed myself for not getting your information beforehand. ^^; I resorted to asking everyone I saw who interviewed if they were active on the studentfilms forum, and if they were FLFilmFan. No one I talked to had even heard of studentfilms! I was like !!! But, w/e.  Some other time, maybe. =]


----------



## heywetried (Mar 19, 2008)

> i was called about 10 minutes ago and have been accepted to nyu's mfa directing program.



Wow. Congrats. I had no idea they were informing so early, interviews were only 1-2 weeks ago, right?

I was interviewed for Tisch Asia the other day, and I had thought that both departments kept the same schedule.


----------



## Glenn Jason (Mar 19, 2008)

anyone from last year know if NYU called all the accepted applicants on the same day? is it hopeless?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 19, 2008)

Heywetried,

Did you have your NYU Interview in Singapore or over the phone/conference?

Care to tell us how it went?


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 19, 2008)

anybody else hear?

man, this is depressing...


----------



## dude_dogg438 (Mar 19, 2008)

I got a call from Susan Carnival an hour ago... got into the NYU MFA program (New York). 

Good luck to all the other applicants! Hope to meet you this coming fall.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 19, 2008)

well, it's official...I've just had a heart attack.

I also was told that decisions would be make on April 1st. Are they making all the calls on the same day? Do I still have a chance of getting in? Have I already lost my mind?


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by Luke joseph:
> well, it's official...I've just had a heart attack.
> 
> I also was told that decisions would be make on April 1st. Are they making all the calls on the same day? Do I still have a chance of getting in? Have I already lost my mind?



I feel you, Luke. I've been despondent all day over here about NYU.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 19, 2008)

Maseiya,

yea, it was kind of unprofessional for me to expect to know who you are.  my fault.  it was very sweet of you to look for me.  i spent the remainder of the time walking like an idiot around times square pretending i was a new yorker telling about 20 different people i dont care about seeing a "free comedy central taping"

bandar,

of course, i hold afi in high regard.  i will admit that i wish i knew more about the program and its advantages over other schools, but i am extremely attracted to their structure of strictly directors, dps, editors, etc.  when you make a film you dont want people who are dp'ing but really have an intention to direct.  everyone is doing what they WANT to do.  i love that.  however, i have to consider my options.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 19, 2008)

Would the people who got in to NYU mind telling me when they interviewed.

sorry to sound so serious, I'm just nervous about all this.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 19, 2008)

i interviewed on march 3rd.

if you have any other questions feel free to ask.

best,


----------



## robertish (Mar 20, 2008)

to those waiting on NYU. I just spoke with Susan Carnival, who gave me a kind of wishy washy answer. I dont mean to be unkind I think she's totally a sincere lady, but she does have a job and is probably required not to say anything. She said that, yes while some people had been admitted, deciscions will not be final until April 1. She then told me a few interviews were still going on this week with the Tisch Asia program, which I think she mentioned to clarify that the deciscion makers are busy. She said that of the 38 or so admits they shoot for, there are some who receive mailed acceptances (people outside the US), as for the wait list, she said people who receive any other decisions will not be called but will be sent mail. 

She said pretty explicitly that this was something she couldn't really speak on. I could not pin her down to weather or not everyone has been called yet or weather or not this looks like grim news for those not called. I cant remember her words exactly, but she said something vague enough to imply there may be more people called without ruleing out the possibility that everyone has been called. 
As a rule of sanity, I am taking this as a no. I did not sleep well last night and need to move on with my life.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 20, 2008)

Robertish,

thanks for making the call. I'm in the same boat as you; a little depressed, trying to be somewhat hopeful but expecting the worst. I thought my interview went really well, but I guess I interpreted it a little differently than they did. What was your interview like?


----------



## duders (Mar 20, 2008)

just to offer a different perspective...

I was notified via email. I was out of town, so I'm not sure if they had tried to call me or not. 

After a few days, I did receive mail from them to confirm.

Congratulations to all that have been accepted (so far!), it's a major accomplishment.


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks, duders. Do you remember around when you were notified? Was it mid-March?

Anyone here waitlisted at NYU in previous years? Know about how often they take waitlist candidates?

This is super sad for us not-called folk.


----------



## robertish (Mar 20, 2008)

Luke Joseph, 
my interview went pretty lukewarm. I wasnt as articulate or comfortable as I wouldve liked. Much of the time theyd ask questions interupting me on what i was saying. i wasnt ready for this short answer focused style and I didnt change gears fast enough to accomodate it. 
Based on the interview the lack of an invite isnt so suprising i guess, although, making it this close and not quite edging by is something new for me so, I suppose I'd be lying if i said there wasn't any shock. I mean, I just interviewed last friday, less than a week ago. 

When did you interview? My only hope is that maybe theyve processed an initial chunk, and will now look at those they interviewed in a later chunk. That is the little hope that nags at me that I try to silence.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 20, 2008)

Louvonsalome,

I was interviewed on the 10th of march ( a monday) and they told me that the last day of interviewing was on that friday the 14th. That was 6 days ago. Is that enough time to make all of the decisions? I don't know. I do know that I feel like dirt for not getting called.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 20, 2008)

Robertish,

Thats the same hope that I have; that maybe they did an initial round of acceptances and are doing another round based on later interviews. Also, I was told during my interview that I would be notified on April 1st if I was accepted. They said, and I quote "if you get in, you will be notified on April 1st". So who knows if that means anything. Maybe just the desperate thoughts of a desperate man.


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 20, 2008)

Sadly, I was interviewed March 4, so I can't offer my psyche any such consolation, but it does seem odd to me that they would make decisions so quickly when the interviews were barely over. Did someone in this thread (Allen Ho?) say that they just had a phone interview with them on March 18? Whaaat?

I feel really terrible (insert multiple expletives). NYU was the only place that even showed any interest in me. And it feels terrible to get so close and not get a call. It's like, okay, what do I do *now*?


----------



## heywetried (Mar 20, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> Heywetried,
> 
> Did you have your NYU Interview in Singapore or over the phone/conference?
> ...



I had it via video conference. Check out the "Tisch Asia Interviews" thread for more. 

FL, I was in NYC for my AFI interview that week, and my wife and I totally went to that "free comedy central" taping you were talking about. It was at the same comedy club where Sienfeld filmed the opening stand-up bits for his show (big deal, right?). It turned out that they weren't actually taping that night, and it was just a large stand-up showcase. It was really good actually, but they had a two-drink minimum, and sodas were $5! (I don't drink, so that was particularly annoying). Still a cheap date, tho, and we met some really nice people from England who were on their honeymoon.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 20, 2008)

heywetried,

that "free comedy central taping" seemed like such a scam because, literally EVERY single block had at least one guy asking me or a group of other people if they wanted to go.  it was ridiculous, kind of like hotmail spam.

to tell you the truth, i didnt think my nyu interview was good either.  i couldnt tell a story on the spot.  it was my first time in nyc and i just said some funny anecdotes that i saw in new york city because it was my first time.  we got off on tangents such as the giants winning the super bowl and weird foreign comedies.  at one point one interviewer said, "ok, we need to get serious now," because we were making jokes the entire time.  another interviewer was like "this is serious."  so in my opinion i wasnt articulate, but i just showed them how i felt in a new environment and reflecting it to them.


----------



## robertish (Mar 20, 2008)

Luke and LouvonSalome-
"by April first" may very well mean that they try to make their deciscions asap so they have a week and a half to figure out if any of those will decline and if so, how many people to notify for a waitlist. 
The whole "other chunk" theory seemed pretty promising until today passed without any more people leaping out with excitement from phone calls. I also kind of feel like Susan Carnival might have hinted at there being more in my convo with her. 
My bubble has burst. While it does seem kind of quick and rash of them from one perspective, they may already have had preferences in mind before the interview, be ranking people during interviews, & from that angle I could see how two weekdays (were talking 16 hours here) could conceivably be enough to get the job done. 
Not that there wont be devils advocates nagging in my ear until the first, but, I feel like I've seen this same line of thought before earlier in this thread when Columbia applicants who didnt get asked for interviews had hoped maybe they were one of a few that just wouldnt need to be interviewed and would be accepted outright in some undetermined ammount of days to come.  For me, I just cant put myself through all that, its time to hope on a waitlist and move on.

 If Tisch is the only thing you can imagine will put air in your lungs and life in your heart, apply again next year. you'd be doing so with a significant edge over next years applicants, I know a few things I'd do differently at the next interview and a few things I'd change about my portfolio if i did that (a huge if).


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, the waitlist theory is interesting, but Tisch also seems to be one of the schools that notifies earliest, as opposed to Columbia, AFI (and anybody know what the deal is with USC) that notify way later?

And has anybody ever been admitted to Columbia without an interview? Seems...well, unlikely, to me, despite what their website says.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## heywetried (Mar 20, 2008)

> Originally posted by FLFilmFan:
> that "free comedy central taping" (...) it was ridiculous, kind of like hotmail spam.



Yeah, that's what I thought, too. But we had a hole in our schedule for the week and so I grilled one of the guys who asked us about it for like 15 minutes. It's really their fault for coming on so strong, and like I said, it didn't turn out like I thought, but it was fun anyway (it could have just as easily sucked, I suppose).

It was also my first time in NYC. It was great, I loved it. Every day someone asked us for directions, which either means that we fit in real well, or more likely, there are just a hella-lota tourists in NYC. The best part was that we studied the subway system so intensely that we were always able to help out whoever asked us!

(Sorry to derail this thread, I'll return to my corner, now)


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 21, 2008)

FLfilmfan,

Do you mind telling us what Susan Carnival said to you when she called you earlier in the week. Was it a simple "you got in" or did she talk about any of the specifics...ie, when you would have to let them know by if you were attending, or when they would mail stuff to you.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 21, 2008)

heywetried,

haha, i studied the subway system ridiculously too, i was so nervous because i only had a certain amount of time before NYU asked me to be there so i was scared.  i was confirming directions with even other tourists.

luke joseph,

cant remember it in detail.  she said it was a huge honor to be accepted to the program.  it was a tradition for them to call those accepted applicants.  she said something else would be coming in the mail.  i couldnt imagine the deadline for reply could be very early.  i mean you have to hear back from the other schools before you can make a decision.

best,


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 24, 2008)

This is nervewraking - I had my interview at NYU on march the 6, I donÂ´t think it went really well, just okay... But IÂ´m still hoping!
Does anyone know for sure that they will mail the answers to applicants outside the US?
(IÂ´m from Copenhagen, Denmark)

And by the way : congrats to FLFilmFan and dude_dogg438 for getting accepted!


----------



## robertish (Mar 24, 2008)

copenhagen girl. mailing them is what susan carnival said to me, but im sure she'd tell you if you just called her. 
(btw, I love cobenhavn, lived in norrebro for half a year)
good luck


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 24, 2008)

Unless I'm mistaken, the Columbia interviews should be over by now. And so the wait REALLY begins...


----------



## Stevanlm (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I had my interview this weekend for Columbia. I think that it was not so bad, but I was too nervous...
I hope that I will be accepted. 
As d_lefeb wrote, we can just wait and see...

So, good luck!


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 25, 2008)

anyone have any idea on approximately when we're supposed to hear back from Columbia?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey birdman,

The FAQ pamphlet they gave us said the first two weeks of April. Cheers!


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks D. I never scrutinized the pamphlet as I thought it was just a recap of the FAQ from the website. 
good luck to us all


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Robertish,

IÂ´m too scared to call her!

Anyway, what did you do in Copenhagen??

And another question - I guess for everyone - how will you pay for filmschool... if you get in?


----------



## ada (Mar 25, 2008)

copenhagen girl
regarding the tuition payment:

most of the student loans are for US citizens but as an international student I am planning to apply for a private loan from a bank IF I will be accepted. I guess they can give 40K and you can start to pay back montly with an interest after/during your graduation.


----------



## robertish (Mar 25, 2008)

copenhagen girl. 
I lived on my friends couch while working on an animation with him. I made frequent trips to the ungdumshuset (ahh before they tore it down) snuk into raskilde with some graffiti punk friends. I love denmark, its a beautiful country.  

I understand if youre too scared to hear the news, but dont be scared of susan, she is a really nice and understanding lady. 
good luck to you.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 25, 2008)

copenhagen girl,

Are you going to call Susan, or wait for April 1st to come around. I'm torn on what I should do as well.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 25, 2008)

ada,

taking a loan in a bank is of course an option, but it is just a lot of money to pay back. I already applied for a scholarship, but all in all it just seems hopeless to raise that kind of money...

robertish,

I am doing an animation right now with some dolls I bought in NY, I knew it takes time to do animation, IÂ´m just not sure I have the patience! And yes Roskilde - canÂ´t wait for summer and music! I like Denmark too, but NY would be a real adventure for me...

As for Susan, IÂ´ve actually spoken to her on several occasions and I know she is very nice, I just donÂ´t know if I will call her...

Luke joseph,

I guess there is no point in calling her, I donÂ´t think she will give us any answers anyway. I donÂ´t know...??


----------



## Mauricio Leiva (Mar 25, 2008)

For anyone interested Columbia has called me to inform me I have been accepted...I was told that acceptance letters will be sent tomorrow (not sure if he was talking of mine or of everyones)

I am soooo excited, I have been accepted by NYU and Columbia and it is such a difficult choice!


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ahhhh!!! Mauricio I had 5 missed calls today from Eric @ Columbia and he told me to call him back. GOD I hope I was accepted. 

So you're from Colombia??? I'm a Panamena and I have family from Colombia. Good luck making your tough decision! I only applied to Columbia though.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2008)

WHAT???? They said they DIDN'T call!!!!! Crap crap crap crap..... I'm dying dying dead.


----------



## Stevanlm (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Mauricio, I had the same call man!


I am sooooooo excited!!!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2008)

I just emailed Jake Kader, with whom I've been dealing with from the start... Hopefully my heart will get going again soon...

Did the same person make all the calls? WHo did you guys talk to?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just spoke w/ Eric Mendelsohn and he told me I was accepted also! They also offered me a fellowship! God I'm so broke, that's the only way this could've been feasible for me. 

He told me we should be receiving a package in the mail tomorrow or so. Good luck to everyone! I'm not sure if they are calling every single person or not.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2008)

maybe the fellowship people got phone calls only.... I know robertish and wendja got fellowships, what about Mauricio and Stevan? god, maybe there is still hope.... I can't wait for Jake Kader to email back... Until then, I'm going to feel very low.


----------



## Stevanlm (Mar 25, 2008)

D_Lefeb,

Don't worry! It seems that we are both ( Mauricio and I) in the same case of Wendja!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2008)

Woohoo! It ain't over until it's over! I don't think they'll call those who didn't get fellowships, but that all four of you did makes me feel so relieved, I have to say. 

Not to mention getting a deadline as early as April 9th makes sense for people who are offered fellowships. I was offered a graduate assistantship from Emerson College and I also have a very early deadline, obviously so they can offer it fast to someone else if I turn them down. Anyway, thanks guys for making me feel a whole lot better  D.


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 25, 2008)

d_lefeb, do let us know what Jake tells you.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2008)

The very very nice Jake Kader has emailed me back. Unfortunately, he is no longer involved in the admissions process (he dealt with scheduling), but he said he'd let me know if he hears anything. I emailed back, thanking him and mentioning that I'd found out that those called had been offered fellowships, so maybe he'll look into it. Let's keep each other posted! D.


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks D - 
appreciate it


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 25, 2008)

i am in the same boat as most of you and i havent heard a word from columbia either.

this feels like a few weeks ago when everyone had been notified for an interview and i hadnt and i just wrote it off as being rejected but i ended up getting called.  well, all i can do is hope.

also, to those who got fellowships, did you apply for those or did they just offer them to you?


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 25, 2008)

FL, they were just offered without any special procedure.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2008)

COLUMBIA CALLED: I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 26, 2008)

well, just to add, columbia called me and i am accepted to their program as well.

no fellowship for me, which kind of disappoints me, but i am honored to be considered "admitable" to them.

best of luck to everyone else


----------



## Stevanlm (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats to you guys!

We should meet when we will be at new york, don't you think?

And we could open a new topic : "Who want to be my roommate? "  ;-).....


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 26, 2008)

I am in Columbia too! Thrilled to the point of barfing. 

(if we didn't get fellowship does that mean we will get no finaid at all? am i a moron?)


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 26, 2008)

"Thrilled to the point of barfing" was exactly how I'd describe my feeling when I got the news. 

We will be getting financial aid award letters next week or so.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 26, 2008)

Everybody scared to death about NYU,

I just spoke to Susan Carnival (who is incredibly nice as I'm sure most of you know already), and she told me that while some of the acceptances had been given, they were "not done yet and that the final decisions would be made April 1st". I felt a ton better hearing this news. There's still hope. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## moscuestahelado (Mar 26, 2008)

to those who got into columbia,

congrats!  i guess i'm a bit worried at this point.  did anyone find out if this was the last day for calls?  i really hope it wasn't.


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 26, 2008)

Luke Joseph,

Thank you for posting that. It has made my day!

Might I add for others in this whole application thing (though it's a little inappropriate in the Columbia/NYU thread) that I got a call yesterday from a very nice man at USC who interviewed me over the phone. (I forget his name at the moment, because I was so flustered about being called for an impromptu phone interview, and at work). They're still going through all the applications there, and he wanted to discuss mine with me further, about my background, the kinds of films I wanted to make, etc. The interview was about 20 mins. long. It was an incredibly nice conversation, and he treated me cordially and professionally. I don't know if it means anything, but there that is. 

louvons.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

FL,

You are on fire!  So far you've been accepted into every program you applied to!  Congratulations!


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, congrats FLFilmFan...though, from your website what I've seen of you on these forums, I'm not surprised of your successes.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm worried too..I know they have to cut people and one of my interviewers looked surprised when she realized I was still in undergrad! I hope they didn't finish all the phone calls today, but I'm getting a bad feeling...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 26, 2008)

bandar and louvonsalome,

thanks so much for the kind words.  i wish you both the best of luck.

sophiedog,

i got the same question when i went to most of my interviews.  they were kind of concerned that i was still completing my undergrad.  however, it didnt really matter in the end.  good luck!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2008)

I am also still completing my undergrad sophie. They told me that usually they like accept people who have a bit more life experience, but they thought i did have a lot of maturity for someone my age (I have a very screwed up family). Still, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! They need more Canadians in the US!


----------



## swilsey (Mar 26, 2008)

I also received the acceptance call from Columbia today! I am extremely excited. I hope we can all meet and get to know one another.


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there anyone that didn't interview at Columbia that got in? I heard that they don't interview everyone. Is this true?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2008)

I was interviewed...


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 26, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing about this non-interview rumour...

I was also wondering if anyone that did interview and HAVENT heard a word yet.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I was interviewed and haven't heard yet, Allen. Thanks guys for the good thoughts! I hope I get to join you next year, but they do have to cut people and I'm probably one of the youngest and least experienced, unfortunately. Trying not to get my hopes up, although I really, really want to get in...


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2008)

How old are you sophie?


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be 22 in fall 2008, entering age which I've heard is younger than most people who go to grad film school. What about you? I totally should have played up travelling and stuff during my interview, but it was quite short and they seemed to have gotten what they wanted to ask me! I wish I'd asked more questions, so we would have had more of a chance to talk, but who knows, there might still be a chance.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 26, 2008)

yea, the age thing is a pain in the butt.  afi told me that i had to be at least 21 when i was at an info session and thank my mother's womb released me two months later, if not, i'd be 20 still in the fall and another year on the studentfilms forum (kind of bad if youre waiting a year).


----------



## seanJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, first time poster here but I've read your posts and admire your courage. I'm in at NYU and Columbia. Anyone else faced with this decision?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm actually the same age as you, sophie (only I'm turning 22 this summer) so don't worry about it. If you don't get the call though, there is still a very good chance that you were at least waitlisted since you got an interview. However, if this year doesn't pan out, there's always next year, which sucks I know, but you got this far this year and they love people that reapply. Shows perseverance! Good luck and all the best


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Mar 27, 2008)

I really don't know what to think at this point - so many people have been called, its hard to believe that there aren't still more accepted applicants (who never stumbled upon this wonderful site). The question, of course, is how many more?

Of those that haven't been called yet (and I know there aren't very many of us left), has anyone mustered up the courage to call Columbia?


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'd be happy to get waitlisted if I don't get a call...and hope that I'd be on the high end of the list lol. A Plan, I think I will call tomorrow if I don't hear anything, because it's actually going to impact whether I stay in the east to find a job (more jobs here in my area) or go to the West as soon as school is over (if I get into the program, I'd be going home to the west for the summer). The earlier I know about this, the better.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Mar 27, 2008)

Then tomorrow it is. I certainly hope you get good news (or, even better, that you'll never even have to make the call because we get calls today...)


----------



## notorious (Mar 27, 2008)

Did anyone who got into NYU get a fellowship? Just wondering if they are informing those people before april 1st. Hopefully what Susan Carnival said was true, that they are still deciding...


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 27, 2008)

"Thrilled to the point of barfing." sounds very very right, wendja and Miriam!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 27, 2008)

Luke joseph,

so you called Susan, I guess it was the answer we were hoping for! I am still a bit non believing at the moment though...
Good luck to you!


----------



## louvonsalome (Mar 27, 2008)

copenhagengirl,

I understand your skepticism, but I also don't think that Susan would point-blank lie about the situation, either.

Plus, it's not a done deal yet, either way. Several people on these boards reporting back from these application rounds have gotten into more than one school (and are still waiting to hear back from schools like AFI, USC, UCLA, and FSU). Those are all excellent programs, but obviously, they can choose only one.

That's what I'm telling myself, anyway.


----------



## JRob3529 (Mar 27, 2008)

Was just admitted to Tisch, putting me in the new MBA/MFA program.  Anyone else here in the same boat?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## moscuestahelado (Mar 27, 2008)

sophiedog/planunfurled, 

i too was interviewed and have not been called.  yes, i am worried the acceptance calls are over as well.  it is a little shocking to find out about this here, as i didn't think they made calls at all, and would have otherwise gone about my business until something came in the mail, i guess.  oh, internet.

perhaps there will be a few more waves of calls, perhaps not...


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Plan and moscue, I just called Columbia and they said the letters have gone out today--the film lady didn't know whether all the calls have gone out though...but I have a bad feeling.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree... it's really hard to believe they would send out any good news without calling first. And to make matters worst - mail doesn't get delivered here on Saturdays, so I'll have to wait til Monday to know where I stand.

(I can't believe I'm _hoping _ to be waitlisted...)


----------



## maxence Paris (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the forum. I went to an interview for Columbia and I called the office today to check whether they were still making calls for accepted students. However, the woman told me they were not making any calls? sophiedog, who did you speak to?


----------



## K-MEE (Mar 28, 2008)

hey guys!

the calls you've been getting from Columbia and NYU, are they for MFA directing and not screenwriting or both?
Are they any applicant for a MFA in screenwriting who got in so far?

I'm furiously checking my mails every two seconds, it has now become an addiction


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought you don't even declare a concentration in Columbia until the second year - so as far as I know all applicants are treated the same way - i might be wrong though.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 28, 2008)

hey Maxence, I actually don't know her name, but she said she wasn't sure if calls were still being made, but that the letters went out. They did make calls because many people on the forum got calls...weird!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 28, 2008)

If I counted correctly, 11 people posted that they were called. So that lady is lyyyyyiiin'! Just kidding. I actually think it's a new thing for them to call, because last year's studentfilms Columbia acceptees only knew when they got their letters. Maybe the person you spoke with Maxence didn't know that they did call this year.


----------



## maxence Paris (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for the prompt reply sophiedog! the wait is driving me crazy. It's strange: the woman I spoke to, seemed really positive that calls were not being made...I wonder if it's up to the individual interviewers or that she was sparing herself the difficult task of being the bearer of bad news.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 28, 2008)

Check my previous post, Maxence. We posted at the same time! Also, everyone who was called seemed to say that they spoke to Eric Mendelsohn. I did, and he did not interview me.


----------



## maxence Paris (Mar 28, 2008)

okay thanks d_lefeb! I guess I'll stop trying to interpret things until I get a letter.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 28, 2008)

No problem. I know how you feel. And you can try to interpret all you like: I would too. That's what I did during the first wave of calls anyhow


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 29, 2008)

i got my columbia packet today, and i am pretty excited!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 29, 2008)

louvonsalome,

of course youÂ´re right!

Good luck too you...


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 31, 2008)

I received my Columbia packet today! So exciting. I also got a letter from BU rejecting me for Film Studies, but who the hell cares??!!? I got into Columbia!


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 31, 2008)

for those who got the packet, aren't the films pretty amazing?! I was super impressed with the quality of the films on the DVD. 
Anyone get the financial aid packet yet?


----------



## JD77 (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone hear who got the interview but not the call and still got accepted? Through mail I mean...


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 31, 2008)

still anxiously awaiting that packet...and hoping it didn't get lost in the mail! pretty sure im going to columbia now as long as i can figure out my finances...i was rejected from ny teaching fellows...womp womp womp... 

with the whole lending crisis i hear student loans are going to be harder to get...that worries me.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah loans are going to be bad, especially for me as an international student... Anyway, I can't wait to look at the student films! I thought it was a great idea for them to give us that DVD and show us what we'll be doing Soon (hopefully).


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 1, 2008)

The fact that most of the films on the reel are 16 mm is also pretty cool. They look great - and one doesn't have to sell their kidneys for making their thesis film. 
rock n' roll.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 1, 2008)

I've just a look at some of them and man am I impressed. I went to Emerson's open house last weekend because they've offered me a graduate assistantship. It's a slightly tempting offer, especially since their facilities and equipment are fantastic, but once I saw some sample work, I knew I wouldn't go there. Sure, their projects look good (most of them anyway), but they are empty, badly written, badly acted... Can't say the same thing at all about Columbia.


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 1, 2008)

NYU hopefuls,

Has anyone heard anything yet today. This is the last day I suppose. I'm literally sweating through my clothing, feeling like dirt.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 1, 2008)

Luke joseph,

I think someone in this forum posted earlier that all applicants not called on March 19 will receive letters, regardless of admission or denial. I'm guessing those letters may go out today?

I'm not giving up hope yet.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 1, 2008)

Speaking of which,

any brave souls get the courage to call Susan Carnival about admission status today?


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 1, 2008)

louvonsalome,

When I called Susan she said that we would find out April first. She didn' say whether or not it would be by phone of letter. The ambiguity is killing me


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 1, 2008)

has anyone received a letter in the mail? I want to go home and check...wow i think I've lost it


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 1, 2008)

maybe this is NYU's humorous idea of an April Fool's joke...?

What did Susan say to you specifically Luke? Saying "you'll find out April 1" sounds way more depressing than "not all decisions will be made," as was the impression I got when you posted before.


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 1, 2008)

She said "not all decisions have been made yet, and that we would find out April 1st". The most I think about it the more confusing it sounds. I'm lost.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 1, 2008)

That is pretty ambiguous...dangit.

On the bright side, there are some peeps posting on here that have already been admitted to more than one program, and are waiting to hear back from more, so it's not over till it's over.


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 1, 2008)

Agreed, it's not over yet. But some update, anything would be nice.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, no kidding...the wait has been excruciating.


----------



## jplange (Apr 1, 2008)

figured I'd let you guys know, I was told in my interview with NYU that I'd know by today as well. However, I live in New York (Brooklyn) and just got the mail and there wasn't anything from NYU...I left Susan Carnival a message requesting an update/clarification as to timing and method of notification. I know nothing I'm saying here is hugely helpful, but I'll be sure to post again when/if I hear back.


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 1, 2008)

jplange,

thanks for the update. I'm at work so knowing about the mail is definintely helpful. I'm in Boston so it should be pretty much the same story. I will keep you guys updated if I hear annything. Nail Bite.


----------



## luverbouy (Apr 1, 2008)

Yep, I am still waiting on the WAIT LIST!  NYU Dramatic Writing.  Any peeps out there turning it down?  Do tell!  Yes, go to Columbia, its a great school.  I know I belong at NYU.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Apr 2, 2008)

No news from me... I know thatÂ´s not very informative - just thought IÂ´d let you know...


----------



## hunterjaynemartin (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone hear from the MA program at Columbia yet?


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 2, 2008)

I haven't heard from the MA at Columbia yet, but since I got into the MFa, I can't reallly say that I care at this point


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 2, 2008)

No news here in Boston either. I no longer have any fingernail beds.


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 2, 2008)

jplange,

Any response fromthe NYU powers that be concerning method of notification/impendinng doom.


----------



## jplange (Apr 2, 2008)

Susan Carnival never returned my call, so I'm guessing we all just have to sit back and wait for our respective postal services to do their jobs...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I figured. Do you think there is any way that they would mail an acceptance? or only letters of waitlistment?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 2, 2008)

well, it seems kind of weird because i havent got anything in the mail and i was accepted.

anyone else here accepted receive a packet from nyu yet?

columbia called me after nyu, but i already got their packet.

to the rest of the applicants i wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Brantley (Apr 2, 2008)

FLFilmFan, I got into NYU as well and I too haven't received the package yet.

When I talked to Susan last week she said that they were spending their time finishing their financial aid offers for each prospective student. I expect we'll get the mail within this week. Any further on making that decision as to what program you'll be attending next year?


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 2, 2008)

She never called you back jplange? Plus they're working on aid for acceptees? Hmmmm...


----------



## Brantley (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, at least that's what they were doing last week.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks for replying brantley!  no, i am not sure of my decision, but it is very nerve killing.

i want to hear from my other schools, pronto.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 2, 2008)

FLFilmFan,

If you got into everywhere you applied to, do you have a preference where you might attend? Or does that depend on aid, etc? I'm just curious, as I've seen your website and like your work, etc.


----------



## seanJ (Apr 2, 2008)

FlFilmFan, I'm in the same boat. I was accepted into Columbia and NYU, and I've received the Columbia packet but nothing yet from NYU. Good luck with your decision. I'd be interested in comparing notes.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 2, 2008)

seanj, you apply to other schools too, besides NYU and Columbia? Have any idea where Fall of 08 might be taking you?

Best,

louvons


----------



## JD77 (Apr 2, 2008)

Is there anyone who hasn't received any mail from Columbia?


----------



## seanJ (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, I applied to USC as well. About deciding between NYU and Columbia: I'm still compiling information (and trying to weed out conjecture and rumor) but right now I'm leaning toward NYU. Months ago I would've said NYU hands down but this is proving to be more difficult than I imagined. I'll keep the group posted, and feel free to PM me.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 2, 2008)

sean,

i have done a lot of reading and i am afraid to say that my decision (right now between nyu and columbia) is deadlock.  nyu has such a good reputation as a great film school in the world, but i am so scared of what the environment is like out there and it seems very competitive within the program and i read that one thread where an nyu graduate wrote a book on why not to go to film school because of his experience

columbia wasnt listed high on my list a few months and years ago, but now that i had my interview, spoke with a student who goes there and the whole committee, it is without a doubt the best university, in my opinion, for knowing HOW to tell a story.  maybe more for the writer and the dialogue heavy films, but i admire that.  also, i got a great impression of the "synergy" that comes from each class.  there is no competition amongst students, they all feed off of each other and love one another.  that is really what i need, students who will kill for each other and do whatever it takes so they succeed.  i dont really care if i go to some sh*t school, but if you can take those relationships into the business, that is what is most important.

out of all the schools, ill be honest that columbia was the lowest ranked on my list.  however, after the admissions process and comparing with other schools, it is hands down, one of the favorites in my reputation of them.  if all schools were free for me, i would almost assured pick columbia.

lou, 

i appreciate you visiting my site and and liking my work.  maybe it is because i dont want to leave my home state, but fsu is number one in my book because it is near home and i am scared of the city.  i probably wont get into fsu.  ive applied twice before and was denied twice.  the first time without interview, the second time with interview and the third time is hopefully a charm.  all the other schools are probably better.  i just have an emotional attachment to that university since they rejected me twice and i volunteered on a crap load of shoots during my undergrad years.  i made best of friends with what i thought would be my classmates and i was the one denied.  i have emotional ties that shouldnt affect anyone else's decision.

thanks for asking, though.

i wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, best of luck to you FLFilmFan! You do seem to be on a roll, Columbia and NYU admittances is something to be proud of.

I could contribute my two cents into this discussion, I suppose. And that is, I wish Columbia *had* contacted me for an interview. I have a  friend who goes there who adores his program, and I know from him that he has definitely fostered (he is in his third year) a lot of very good working relationships with other students. When I was talking to him about my upcoming NYU interview and the differences between the two schools, he said that NYU seems to take students who are more "ready-made" storytellers...to clarify, not that NYU students are better or have the leg up as far as storytelling goes, but rather that the focus is way more technical and less about story, whereas Columbia's primary focus is fostering its students' storytelling growth (and the equipment is less great than NYU's...then again, I think everybody on here knew that).

Then again, the guy who toured me around NYU seemed to also be happy with his choice. Does anybody know if you have access to free school equipment at NYU? Because from IFC's reality show on NYU grad film students, it seems like everybody had to come up with the stuff (and the budget for all their rented gear) themselves... Just curious.


----------



## ettu_brutus (Apr 2, 2008)

FLFilmFan and other applicants,

I'm prepping to apply to NYU/Columbia next year. I would very much like to see your work/visit the website. Can you please direct me to it? 

Thanks.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 2, 2008)

About Columbia mail--I was interviewed by Columbia but did not receive a phone call and haven't gotten any mail. At this point I'm hoping for waitlist!


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 2, 2008)

lou,

yea i hear what youre saying about columbia and nyu.  where did you see ifc's nyu film school show?  i heard about it but never got access to see the show.  could you tell me where i could see it?
i am really lucky to get into these schools, it could very well be anyone else.

ettu,

my website doesnt say much about me or my body of work.  it was made during the festival run of one of my films.  but here it is:
www.andynguyenfilms.com


----------



## wendja85 (Apr 2, 2008)

FLFilmfan,

It is interesting that you and many others have labelled columbia as focusing on films with a lot of dialogue/wordiness. I have found the opposite to be true. Take a look at the dvd of student works. I was so surprised at the mastery of nuance and subtlety. Things were shown and not said. 

Lou, 

As far as equipment is concerned I am pretty sure it works like this (from my experience in UCLA's film program as an undergrad): NYU (and all schools) have equipment including cameras, but the most advanced that may have is a super 16mm or 16mm Arri camera and if you want to use something else you have to come out of pocket for it. At UCLA, for example, we were only allowed to use 16mm Bolexes but I decided to rent a Panavision Super 16mm Elaine. Its up to you (as the director) and the DP to make decisions if you want anything more. There are also grants out there for this.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 2, 2008)

wendja,

well that is my impression from the films i have seen.  it is not at all a bad thing and i dont say it as representation of the whole university.  i see going to columbia as a great storytelling school.  those graduates know how to formulate ideas and create beautiful subtext.  i have seen the movies i love them.  i specifically like "long distance" the one with two characters with little meaning-full dialogue exchange.  that is the reason why people go to school, to learn how to tell a story, otherwise we should have just taken workshops on how to make our shots pretty.

i admire that you got into ucla for your undergrad.  i was rejected outright for that undergrad program.

best,


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 2, 2008)

my favorite is "rattle snakes". I also really loved "the hunter"... really good stuff right? and the amazing thing is they were all (but 1 I think) shot on 16mm or super 16 mm - looks great to me. Don't really see a need to shoot on 35 while at school.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 2, 2008)

FL,

I got my copy of IFC's show on NYU's Tisch film school through Netflix. If you have Netflix, just search for "Film School" and it should be, if not the first result, among the top results. I've looked online, and if you're willing to shell out $1 per episode, you can also apparently find it here: http://www.ifc.com/static/bc/ifc_uncut_ondemand.html.

I think it was interesting...and if you google searching some of their names, you can see their second-year thesis films they produced on YouTube. Might be an interesting comparison.

Here's one (part 1 of 2, 2 is in there as well):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bKtAB6hi9k.

Here's another: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OexBd-0MMFY.

Hope that is helpful!

Wendja, thanks for the info regarding schools and equipment, that helps me too. 

Le sigh, I so do love filmmaking...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## dude_dogg438 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm still waiting on the admission packet from NYU...has anyone talked to Susan Carnival? Did they mail it out on April 1?


----------



## Miriam May (Apr 3, 2008)

1) I got my packet from NYU Dramatic Writing. I'm not sure if that is helpful. I got it yesterday and it listed scholarship info but no FinAid info. Perhaps Tisch has uniform protocol for all departments? Or probably not... whatev.

2) My class at Columbia yesterday was a lot of fun. I met really cool people and liked the prof a lot. It seems like a really nice community and very international. 

No idea how to make this decision, especially since NYU won't let me sit in on a class. Haaaalp.


----------



## wendja85 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Miriam!  

I really wish I could sit in on a class but unfortunately I live in L.A. I'd like to know more about it. Who was the professor? What class was it? What did they do during class? 

I'd love to live vicariously through you in this experience, lol.


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 3, 2008)

Same here! I won't be able to go to NYC before I have to make my decision, so I'd like to know what the class was like too!


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 3, 2008)

Miriam, 
how did you go about attending the class. I called the today re: the same issue and the guy who answered the phone wasn't too helpful. 

He was just like show up between 10 and 1 any day - but he wouldn't give me the itinerary. Seems strange.


----------



## giulia (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello! I was interviewed at columbia, but didn't get any call or mail...I was wondering if there were any international students who were interviewed and already got the mail/call?!?

thanks and congrats everybody who got in!!!


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi giulia! Myself and (I think) 2 other people on this board are international students (Canada, Colombia, France) and we got calls.


----------



## giulia (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, i guess that's not good news....!
do you know if they already finish with calls or mail? i'm worried cause i'm leaving in 2 days and i don't want them to call and not find me...
in any case did they already send the letters for the waiting list as well (if they do send the letters, i don't know about that...)?
i know nobody can be sure about these things but waiting for nothing is a real nightmare!!!

thanks and good luck!


----------



## spineless (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, I got the call from Columbia (Film MFA) too -I am from Greece. I was also accepted at CalArts. Any ideas on which one I should choose?


----------



## copenhagengirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi anxious NYU awaiters...

I got my bad news today, in an email... IÂ´m on the waiting list (whatever that means?)

Means I guess, that there is little hope of a spot in the class of 08... Ã†V Ã†V Ã†V (danish expression of disappointment)

Tine


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 4, 2008)

Copenhagengirl,

I got the same email. I'm trying to remember but didn't you apply to NYU in the past. Were you put on the waitlist then? I'm just trying to figure out if everyone who didn't get accepted is put on the waitlist. If that is the case, then 65 people would be on the waitlist. Or perhaps they only waitlist 20 or so people, assuming that 10 people every year decide to go to other schools. Best of luck copenhagengirl.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Luke joseph,

I did apply before - this is my third time! - I was not before though put on a waitlist, because this is the first time IÂ´ve had an interview... So in a way it is a step up for me, even though it doesnÂ´t feel that way right now! 
IÂ´m guessing at the number of people on waitlist like you are - but I guess we just have to litterally .... wait! Or call Susan and annoy her?


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 4, 2008)

The wait is going to be absolutely horrific. Does anyone know how many people are taken off the waitlist. I assume this varies from year to year, but there must be an average of some kind.
tear..


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey dudes,

I got the whole "log into your account and see your admission status" email too...and am still hyperventilating.

Yup, I'm waitlisted as well. But I still want to go to film school, so here's to more waiting, guys. It's not over until it's over.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 4, 2008)

And yeah, anybody know anything about NYU's waitlisting policies? Some info would be totally appreciated.


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 4, 2008)

I was checking on last years posts, and they found out about being waitlisted around April 17th. There was one poster who got in off of the waitlist around May 7th. I'm assuming we have a serious wait ahead of us. Did anyone get in anywhere else?


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 4, 2008)

Everyone waitlisted,

Because I think a sense of humor is necessary for situations like these, if only to keep your sanity. I'm kind of reminded of the "lay-off" scene in Office Space, where they give people their slips on Friday's because "statistics show the incidence of an accident is far less on Friday." 

Perhaps laughing is the only way to keep from crying.


----------



## J Ryan Heller (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey all-

this is my first post, though I've periodically checked in with some of these threads.

I was admitted to NYU last week- I was also admitted to NYU Stern so I'll be starting the MBA/MFA dual there this fall.

Anyone know how many dual degree admits there were? I've heard a few different numbers.

Looking forward to meeting some of you in the fall- and best of luck to those on the waitlist.


----------



## poo radley (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi J Ryan - 

JRob and I are also admits to the dual degree program. Don't know how many there are in total. 

Are you going to be around for the Stern admitted students weekend?


----------



## J Ryan Heller (Apr 4, 2008)

poo radley-

unfortunately it looks like I won't be able to make it to admit weekend. if you guys are planning an MBA/MFA meet up, be sure and let me know (my email's on my public profile) and I'll try to make it for at least that.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## robertish (Apr 4, 2008)

hey Cpoenhagen girl and others. 
I interviewed and didnt get a waitlist email. 
My interview was on the mediocre to horrible side (depending on the day I'm thinking about it). So look, there is hope, I doubt that you guys are 30th or 60th on the waitlist. but probably at worst 10th. 
No tragedy over here though. I had a great interview with UCLA and am thinking it will be a Columbia vs. UCLA debate in the comming week and a half. 
good luck


----------



## notorious (Apr 4, 2008)

hey guys,
I've also been waitlisted at NYU. It's weird because I interviewed at UCLA and Columbia and both experiences were great, friendly and I felt like the faculty were interested in me as a person and filmmaker, but the vibe at NYU during my interview felt off. They had not read or seen any of my materials and the questions seemed designed to make me sweat bullets, jump thru hoops, and come up with stories on the spot. I guess I wonder if the interview process is at all indicative about the kind of program and the environment of NYU...


----------



## poo radley (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey J Ryan, just want to let you know I sent you a private message about a possible meet up.


----------



## wendja85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey y'all. Anyone received financial aid letters from Columbia yet??


----------



## htothej (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm also a dual degree admit at NYU. This is my first time posting, though I've visited the site before. 

When I spoke with Susan Carnival, she said they were aiming for 4-5 students for this program - so I am not sure if that means how many people were actually offered admission or how many they would like to enroll. Right now, just from these boards, I count 5 people (JRob, poo radley, J Ryan, Emily - I think? and myself). I've gotten to be friends with JRob through the application process and he's really great - I think it bodes well for our class. I'd love to meet up with you guys as well but probably unlikely to happen soon since I live in LA and am not going to Stern's pre-view weekend.

Have any of you received packets in the mail from Tisch yet?

Nice to kind of meet you all over the internet.  And best of luck to those still waiting.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey gang,

I just received a rejection letter in the mail from Columbia University. What confuses is whether I was rejected to both programs (Film MFA and Film Studies MA) or just Film MFA. The wording in the letter stated that "the Film Division is unable to offer you admission to the incoming class of graduate students for Fall 2008". I would call the school right now and get this clarified, but it's already ten after five here on the West Coast, which means that everyone's already gone home for the weekend in NYC. So much for timing! It looks like I'll have to call them first thing on Monday and find out what the scoop is.

If worse really has come to worst, I still have my applications to AFI, UCLA, and Chapman on pending status.

Thanks for all your support,

J.G.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 4, 2008)

hey accepted nyu'ers

i got my packet today and got a papercut from the envelope by trying to tear it at the seam.

it was very exciting to see and such a beauty.  i would be interested in what other people got on their financial aid letter.


----------



## duders (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey,

I just thought I'd offer some answers from some posts a few days ago about The IFC show and the NYU environment, in general.

The IFC show did follow a few students as they made their 2nd year film (that is NOT their thesis films). This is considered the main project of the 2nd year of the program, but not as important as the thesis film.

As for the equipment available, some people choose to rent more equipment not provided by the school. In general, you get more than enough equipment to make your film. However, some people may want to use certain lights, or certain cameras that the school doesn't provide. That's when students go to rental houses.

There are 35mm rigs at NYU, but are used primarily for 3rd year and thesis films. You do have access to 16mm (regular and super) cameras for other projects. Not to mention all the DV, HD cams. rumor is that a RED camera is being purchased this summer.

Basically, the more advanced you are in the program, the more equipment you have access to.

as for the whole columbia vs. NYU debate: Personally, I think the NYU program is built around three years...and each year is different:
1st year is about becoming technically competent
2nd year is about technical, but more storytelling/directing
3rd is only about writing and directing.


----------



## Mauricio Leiva (Apr 5, 2008)

Duders, a question, what is your opinion about the whole individualistic environment at NYU? Ive heard from various sources, including NYU students, about how competitive the environment is at NYU. If possible could you expand on that?


----------



## duders (Apr 5, 2008)

> Originally posted by Mauricio Leiva:
> Duders, a question, what is your opinion about the whole individualistic environment at NYU? Ive heard from various sources, including NYU students, about how competitive the environment is at NYU. If possible could you expand on that?



In terms of individualism within the school, it is highly encouraged. There is no doubt that every single student understands that they are there to have THEIR stories told, and all of the faculty are there to help the student achieve their vision. There is absolute freedom, there are no restrictions on content. Some folks do extremely risque work, some do horror, some romantic-comedies, screwball comedies, etc...

Despite what I've read here before, there is no "NYU-Style" of film or filmmaker.

Also, I don't see this whole "competitive environment" in my experience. It's a small group of people (~35 each year), and you get to know each one of your classmates on a personal level. You work on each others films, so you can't help but wish the best for everyone.

Of course, there are certain scholarships/awards, but no one wishes another person ill will. If someone gets something, good for them. Usually, the people/films that get stuff are worthy of them, so you can't really feel angry towards them. 

I think the whole NYU-competitiveness is something that exists in the undergrad program, but isn't really a problem in the grad school.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 5, 2008)

duders,

do you like it at nyu?  

what is a regret that you wish you had known before?


----------



## duders (Apr 6, 2008)

> Originally posted by FLFilmFan:
> duders,
> 
> do you like it at nyu?
> ...



I really enjoy NYU. After going through the program, I feel I understand what every single project was meant to do, and what I was supposed to learn from it. The restraints on certain projects don't make any sense while you're working on them, but with a bit of hindsight they are completely logical. Above all, it's about giving yourself completely to your classmates and making the most of all the great opportunities that are abound in the department.
The program is really what you make of it.

As for what regrets I may have...it's personal, but I really regret not 'exploring' myself more as an artist and who I am as a person in my earlier films. It's the easy cliche about "be yourself" and "do what you think is right", but I don't think I did that. Or at least I thought I was doing that, but I don't think I fully understood it.

I think NYU prides itself on having really distinct people with varying backgrounds, and I think it took me a while to really explore who it is that I really am, and how that needs to manifest itself in the stories that I tell.


----------



## Suzuki-San (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been admitted to the Film Studies MA at Columbia. They want 800$ by April 15th when the package I got has nothing on financial aid. I'll call tomorrow to tell them I can give 13 bucks and some change.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Apr 7, 2008)

Suzuki-San,

Congratulations on being admitted to the film studies MA program at Columbia! May I ask, how did the department contact you? When I spoke with someone about a rejection letter I received from the school last Friday, the lady I talked to said that the letter in question rejected my Film MFA application. She further said that decisions regarding Film Studies MA applicants have not yet been made.

Did they send you a letter, an e-mail, or did they call you on the phone?

Once again, congratulations.

Jimmy G.


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 7, 2008)

Man I have yet to hear anything at all from Columbia -- no interview, no rejection letter...I've even stopped receiving those Film Division newsletters


----------



## Suzuki-San (Apr 7, 2008)

They e-mailed me last week asking me to confirm my address (I applied while studying abroad, so they weren't sure where to mail their package). So decisions were made last week. Today I got the big envelope, which contains a lot of useless flyers and two letters which basically say the same things. I don't wanna sound cynical, I of course really want to go... but I'd love to see some "numbers". As I said, they want an $800 check by the 15th.


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 7, 2008)

K nvm, I got my rejection letter...it went to a different address. Oh well! I was already expecting it.


----------



## kimchimonster (Apr 7, 2008)

Columbia Rejected me too!  WOo hoooooo! As Jay-z would say, "Get, that, dirt off your shoulder" and as Aaliyah once said "And if at first you don't succeed.  Then dust yourself off and try again."  Congrats to everyone who will make it to sundance!!!


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 7, 2008)

suzuki - 

I'm in the same spot as you. Got admitted to Film production MFA but no financial aid letter. My deadline is April 16th - and I really want to see some numbers before i write that check. 

Again, I don't want to sound ungrateful. I'm psyched and really want to attend - but they can't expect us to make a decision before we get those letters, right?


----------



## dude_dogg438 (Apr 7, 2008)

To everyone who were accepted to NYU MFA (production)...

Did anyone receive financial aid information/numbers with their admission packet sent on April 1?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Suzuki-San (Apr 8, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Columbia. Basically, if the package they sent you didn't include any financial aid award (fellowship, tuition waiver, scholarships, etc.), your financial aid package will only contains Stafford Loan offers and work-study aid, since the big grants are administered directly by the school and you would've been notified of them in the first mailing.

Good luck to all the MFA students. I believe that kind of degree is worth an investment. Personally, I'm not gonna spend thousands of dollars in a strictly academic master.


----------



## K-MEE (Apr 8, 2008)

I just got rejected from columbia. I was curious whether you all received the same rejection letter; such as "choosing the appropriate group is dificult" and "admissions were exceptionally competitive this year"??


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey K-mee, I just got that letter too, it's definitely a form letter. There was no mention of waitlist, does that mean we won't be considered for waitlist and we're just off altogether, or there is still a waitlist possibility...


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Apr 8, 2008)

That's the one!


----------



## maxence Paris (Apr 8, 2008)

Yep, I got the same letter too. I emailed the admissions office to ask for some feedbacks on the interviews, but they've just emailed me back to tell me that they don't give any feedback to anyone... I didn't ask if they had a waitlist though, but my feeling is that they do and that we're not on it.


----------



## Stevanlm (Apr 8, 2008)

Bonjour aux deux franÃ§ais,

Je suis navrÃ© pour votre refus. Je vous ai laissÃ© un pm, si vous souhaitez en parler, n'hÃ©sitez pas.

Je suis de Paris.


----------



## maxence Paris (Apr 8, 2008)

merci et bravo Ã  toi! Ca sera pour une prochaine fois, j'ai aussi passÃ© un entretien Ã  l'AFI, j'attends encore leur rÃ©ponse. qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un pm?


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 8, 2008)

Je ne parle pas un mot du FranÃ§ais, qui suce pour moi.


----------



## maxence Paris (Apr 8, 2008)

sorry for the french tongue slip! We'll switch back to English. Louvonsalame, there was no info of grand importance in the french messages and (it sucks for me doesn't translate very well in French!)


----------



## moscuestahelado (Apr 8, 2008)

hi all,

i received a letter from columbia informing me that i was on the waitlist.  certainly there is no way of knowing how long the list is or where i stand on it, so a much different process of waiting now begins...

bonne chance/buena suerte/viel glÃ¼ck.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 8, 2008)

Ha ha, it's no problem. I wish I did speak French, because it's a beautiful language. It looks like a wait game for a good portion of people here...but it's comforting to share that here.


----------



## Stevanlm (Apr 8, 2008)

To Louvonsalome...


"Qui suce pour moi " means "Who sucks for me"....

A Maxence:

CarrÃ©ment, rÃ©essaye encore! Je suis sÃ»r qu'on se verra lÃ  bas. Un PM est un message privÃ©. Il y a une boite de message ici. 


TO Moscuestahelado:

Thanks and good luck too!


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 8, 2008)

heh, you're right, that is a bit of an awkward translation.


----------



## Kirs (Apr 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by dude_dogg438:
> To everyone who were accepted to NYU MFA (production)...
> 
> Did anyone receive financial aid information/numbers with their admission packet sent on April 1?



Nope, didn't get any. But I'm an international student so I'm not sure if I'm eligible for any financial aid/fellowship. 

Did anyone get anything?


----------



## giulia (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello everybody!
i got a letter from columbia saying they didn't accept me, and that means we're not on the waitinglist either..
i was just wondering, since in the letter they were talking about experience and maturity, how old are the people who got accepted at the colubia/nyu MFA? i got to talk to some people and they said i'm too young to get in (i'm 22), i didnt' think so but they made me curious.....

well, hope we'll keep in touch in the future and those who'll be in will let us know about their experience for next year application!!
best wishes!!


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Giulia, I'm young too and I've heard the same thing. I think it is true for the most part. When I interviewed in NYC for Columbia, neither of my interviewers had read my portfolio so didn't know my age. In fact they assumed I was in another masters program and when I corrected them and said I was in 4th year undergrad, they looked surprised and not in a good way. A couple other people got in and they were young too, but their interviewers (at least one of each of theirs) had read their portfolio and they said they talked about their work and how it stemmed from their real life which showed their maturity (the interviewers actually commented to him that they normally take older people). Since neither of my interviewers had even read my work, we did not talk about my work and they didn't ask any questions that would have allowed the same kind of discussion. I've actually found the admissions process frustrating because of this, it seems unequivalent when you have interviewers reading some applicants' work and not others. Others may say that the age thing is not true, and of course there are exceptions, but from my experience, I'd say it is.


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey giulia and sophie,
I think it was just a question of preference in the interviewers. I was extremely lucky to be interviewed by the lovely Bette Gordon with whom I connected immediately. I am sure that I could have been refused had I interviewed with someone else. Luck of the draw, I guess. Cheers!

PS Just because my nickname is pretty androgynous and people have made the mistake before, I'm a girl  Oh and I will be 22 when I begin the program, to answer giulia's question.


----------



## maxence Paris (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm 25, and I've been rejected. I had the same frustration about the interviewers who hadn't read my application than you, sophiedog...especially that I had flown over there from France. They asked me questions like how did your film studies degree shape you as a filmmaker? I never studied film in my life, but I worked in the industry, so it was kind of absurd... oh well, we need to be philosophical about it.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 9, 2008)

Columbia has the most cordial rejection letter that I have ever read - I am fully impressed.

Congratualions to all who were accepted - I can't wait to see your films at festivals!  

Cheers!


----------



## duders (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally posted by Kirs:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by dude_dogg438:
> To everyone who were accepted to NYU MFA (production)...
> 
> Did anyone receive financial aid information/numbers with their admission packet sent on April 1?



Nope, didn't get any. But I'm an international student so I'm not sure if I'm eligible for any financial aid/fellowship. 

Did anyone get anything? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

International students are definitely able to get financial aid/fellowships from the department/university.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Well I got my financial Aid packet today. Not much to write about - offer for loans for amount to be about a third of the total cost. Kinda weak... 
I'll have to ponder that one. 

On the up side I sat in on a "Directing 2" class today @ Columbia and thoroughly enjoyed myself. Everyone is really down to earth, teachers and students. The class was interesting and the discussions smart and to the point. The students really helped my get a better grasp of what the Columbia program is all about, and I dig it. 

Tough Decisions to follow, 

stay tuned.


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 10, 2008)

Cool, birdman! I'm so jealous that you went!


----------



## giulia (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey sophie and d_lefeb, thanks for answering!
i'm sure it's not only about age, but probably just that sometimes age means experience/artistic maturity...they wrote that on my letter, said they were very interested but i wasn't probably as mature as the others who got in!
my interviewer had read my application, and that was good, on the other hand i interviewd by phone, which i have to admit didn't help at all!

well, i guess i'll go on and grow up to apply next year!

good luck and best wishes!
i'm looking foreward to see ur works somewhere!


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey gang,

I just received a rejection from Columbia regarding my Film Studies MA application. As I've mentioned in previous posts, I honestly believed that this was my strongest application. At this point, I can only wonder what kept me from being accepted. I'll call their admissions on Monday and see what kind of an explanation I can get, if any. Usually, the standard operating procedure is to hold all application rankings in confidence. (Personally, I think that is ridiculous, seeing how I paid nearly $200 in application fees to Columbia, but that's beside the point.)

The good news is I still have three applications at pending status. They are:

AFI Directing
Chapman Film Studies/Screenwriting
UCLA Production/Directing

My sixth sense isn't what it used to be, but if I had to guess, I would say that Chapman is my best bet.

Thanks for all your support, gang.

J.G.


----------



## SharonW (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, IÂ´m still waiting, I havenÂ´t received any mail, calls or e-mails from Columbia since I applied (just newsletters), so I donÂ´t know what to think! IÂ´m really worried! Everyone that was accepted received a call? IÂ´m international so the mail takes few weeks to get to my house. I donÂ´t know what to do, should I call? Some people say that itÂ´s better to wait, but I really donÂ´t know!!! I wasnÂ´t accepted in NYU so that isnÂ´t a good sign! But I just going to keep my hopes up! I applied to BU, CalArts and Chapman too, but I havenÂ´t heard news from them!!! Is anyone still waiting news from Columbia?


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 14, 2008)

Sharon, were you called for an interview?

Also, yes: everyone who got in got a call, even international students from France, Colombia and Canada (me!).


----------



## wendja85 (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone else surprised that the grand total estimate for tuition, living expenses, etc. for Columbia is approximately $64,000???

How accurate do you all think this is? I know it depends on where I choose to live and how much I use for personal expenses...

Also, does anyone know if Columbia's tuition is a flat rate or per unit? 

Thx guys!


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 14, 2008)

It's a flat rate - because you have to be enrolled full time. 

Really 64,000$ is a pretty fair assessment. Life in New York is expensive. Of course, it will depend where you choose to live - but a single in the city can easily be 1,500$-2,000$ - you can live in shard apartments in the borrows and cut that significantly though... 

so I'd say housing:
8,000$-20,000$/yr
Bills:
2,000$-4,000$/yr
Food:
1,000$-5,000$/yr (depend how much you eat out and where)
then there's transportation - metro card is 80$ a month... 

it adds up. 

I think the first year you only shoot video - so budget for films is not so bad - in fact i talked to Columbia students an they said the school says you shouldn't spend more than 900$ on your end of year project.


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 14, 2008)

Yup, it's pricey. I'm going to get sooo thin...


----------



## ada (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi again after awhile,

I got my letter last week and it says I am on the "high waitlist." maybe I can join you next year but even if I cannot, I really congratulate you.

I don't have a clue where I'll be in Fall (LA, NYC, home??) after graduation but my current motto is "whaterver is meant to happen it will happen." I am done with a stressful state of mind.

- good luck in every project you'll have in the future!


----------



## FarhanAli (Apr 14, 2008)

Is there anyone else who hasn't heard back from NYU yet? I don't really care if I get in at this point since I've committed to Northwestern, but I'm still interested in finding out what happened.


----------



## K-MEE (Apr 14, 2008)

I haven't heard from New York either. but it's for the mfa in screenwriting, so maybe it's normal.


----------



## K-MEE (Apr 14, 2008)

talk about irony... i just received a rejection mail from NYU. (for dramatic writing)


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 15, 2008)

New York, April 15, 2008--Columbia University School of the Arts' Film Division students have virtually swept the narrative film category in the Eastern Regional Finals of the Student Academy Awards.  Seven out of eight nominated films are by Columbia SoA Film Students. All of the Eastern Region finalists' films will be screened on April 24th and the winners will compete for the national prize, to be awarded in Los Angeles in June.  Columbia students also garnered two out of four nominations in the documentary film category.

Niiiiiice. Take that NYU! Just kidding, but man am I glad I'm going to Columbia


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

d_lefeb

Where did you paste that article from?  can you post the link?


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 15, 2008)

I got it in an email from Columbia, but it"ll probably be on the website soon...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

AFI is going to be on that list next year!


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 15, 2008)

No worries Bandar, this is about the Eastern finals


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

Ahhhh, gotchya!


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 15, 2008)

ahh.. By the way - I had the pleasure of sitting in on "Directing the Actors" with Alex Sichel @ Columbia. 
I had a blast - the guy is a serious energy bomb - and I learned a s**t load just from those three hours. 
Honestly, Columbia is looking better and better to me all the time - and that business with the Student Academy awards... 

That's hot, right there!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Hey!
Has anyone hear gotten emails or phones from NYU or Columbia yet about interviews?

Just scared and wondering.

Shukiya!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

Birdman,

Any word from AFI yet?


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope Bandar. I'm not surprised - as I said before I interview poorly. 
I'm really excited for you though man! 
I've been following this dream of yours for a while - since you're so active in these forums. 

Congrats and a Half - 
Can't wait to see what you make up there.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 15, 2008)

Ditto!  

Who knows, maybe our films will be competing against one another at the Student Academy Awards!


----------



## Stevanlm (Apr 15, 2008)

And Columbia will win ;-)


----------



## SharonW (Apr 15, 2008)

No, I did not have an interview!!! thatÂ´s why IÂ´m asking if someone got in without one. I think that if the guy from Colombia got a call, and I didnÂ´t I probably didnÂ´t get in. IÂ´m gonna call there tomorrow to see what happened with my application response! Congratulations to all the ones that got in!!!


----------



## FarhanAli (Apr 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by K-MEE:
> talk about irony... i just received a rejection mail from NYU. (for dramatic writing)



Sorry to hear that K-MEE! 

I'm starting to get annoyed. I still haven't heard a response. I'll call tomorrow and see what's going on...this seems rather long.


----------



## moscuestahelado (Apr 15, 2008)

hi ada,

are you referring here to a columbia or nyu waitlist?  if columbia, did it really say "high"?  mine did not make use of that word, so perhaps i should not be as hopeful as i thought...



> Originally posted by ada:
> Hi again after awhile,
> 
> I got my letter last week and it says I am on the "high waitlist." maybe I can join you next year but even if I cannot, I really congratulate you.
> ...


----------



## ada (Apr 16, 2008)

> Originally posted by moscuestahelado:
> are you referring here to a columbia or nyu waitlist?  if columbia, did it really say "high"?  mine did not make use of that word, so perhaps i should not be as hopeful as i thought...


Hi,
my columbia letter really did have that adjective in front of the word 'waitlist.' But please don't get less hopeful because of my message. I am pretty sure that most of the waitlisted people would retrieve their names from Columba's waitlist because they are already accepted to other good film schools. I am still on the list because this is the only school I've applied to. Until the first day of school your chance to get in will exist, seriously.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 16, 2008)

with nothing from fsu or afi, i am leaning hard towards columbia.


----------



## SharonW (Apr 16, 2008)

I called columbia today and they didnÂ´t tell me anything, just to write an email. Can anyone tell me the postmarked date of the letter that received please? Just to see how long IÂ´m going to wait! All the ones that are in the waitlist got an interview? Thanks


----------



## SharonW (Apr 16, 2008)

sorry for the that....


----------



## SharonW (Apr 16, 2008)

sorry for the THAT!!!


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Sharon,
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but, if I remember correctly, the 2 or 3 people who mentionned they were on the waitlist did had an interview. Also, I know the acceptance letters were sent around March 25th, but I don't know about the rejection/waitlist ones...


----------



## Mauricio Leiva (Apr 16, 2008)

well, I have stopped thinking and I have accepted Columbia's offer. A better fin aid package and some good  conversations with Eric Mendelsohn. NYU did offer me fin aid, so I guess that will go to someone else! And I hope that someone enjoys it! I do have to say that there is ALOT of private Fin Aid at NYU after the first year, so for those considering, just make sure to work hard!

congrats to all who made it, and for those who didnt, there is always next fall.


----------



## SharonW (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks d_lefeb (i donÂ´t know your name)! ItÂ´s good to know something at least!  Mauricio do you live in Colombia or in USA? did you do you B.A. in Colombia? Because IÂ´m from Venezuela, so your profile should be similar to mine, if you went to college there...


----------

